# CLOMID CHICKS "THE OLDIES" PART 3



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Happy chatting 

 to all

xx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Morning


   where are we all??

Sal xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Hiya Girls......Phew just got in....had to take freddie and milton to the vets to get them neutered!!!!   [email protected]@dy dustbin men broke down outside our house so I was late leaving (we live on a small lane so was trapped!)  

Sal, no sign of Kerry?  Flower & Binty not in today so might just be us !!!!  How was your weekend?

Milton went missing Friday night so I spent most of the night walking around our village in my PJ's crying   and looking for him with my torch !!!!  He came back eventually but I reckon he is visiting our neighbours for extra food and love  

gotta go did you see there is another BFP on the board today   

Sarah


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi girls,

I'm back at work, still not feeling great but can't afford to stay of (don't get paid if not here). Still wentto London for the weekend, drank far too much as usual. tested friday and got  , and true to form   showed up (spotting) about 2 hours later. Full flow Saturday so started   pills again last night. 

DBB around today, and have lots to do, but will be on here anyway! 

Sarah....how's you hun? Sorry you felt so   last week, big  

Sal....you ok honey? Nice weekend?

xxxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Sarah  glad Milton was ok. We cant let Hash out or off the lead he is soooooo stupid he would just run off and wouldnt come back

Sarah  oooh London you lucky thing. i got as far as the Lowry and the TC. Did get some lovely new clothes though in smaller sizes so was quite pleased with myself. then had a chinexse last night but never mind I did go out on my bike first


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

We had fish and chips!   

Can't be   today at all! Dh is at home and would much rather be there with him!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Mmmm Fish & Chips.....Mmmm Chinese!!!!!

I am starting my diet today have been so down and depressed and eating [email protected] all weekend!!!! BUT the sun is shinning and I will start again today!!!!

Kerry - sorry af got you hun  hope you are feeling better soon!  

I am SOOOOO spotty still think it might be from my acupuncture?  Gonna ask her tomorrow.

Gotta pick twins up at 5pm tonight and take Master Bowie for this boosters too....loads of money needed I expect 

Hugs 

Sarah


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Vets bills are so expensive aren't they. Nightmare.

So sad about Steve Irwin being killed.


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I was nearly crying this morning when I saw the news. It is just so sad. he was always so full of life


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I know its shocking isn't it. His poor family too.


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

just makes you realise just how lucky we all are.

I am soooooo cold and I want to go home


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

I know I couldn't believe it either  

Is b3ndy due back today from her hol in France?


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

she is back. Just got an email from her. I think she has loads to get through but willbe on in a bit.

i am off now to get dd. Have a lovely afternoon and Darah I hope the twins dont miss their bits to much

sal xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Yep she's back. Wish I could go home, feel poo. Dr's at 5.30 so ahve to leave spot on time today.


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

just posted this http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=66976.0 can anyone help?

Bye Sal I will let you know how twins are !!!! 

Kerry -  have an early night tonight hun.

I have missed B3ndy loads


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

bonjour chicks

comment ca va?? 

have missed you all LOTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS

Here's lots of     and     to you all


S
xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Hola!!!!!!!!

Missed you too!!!!!!!!  Did you have an amazing time?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

WOO HOO     your back! How was france?

Sarah...can't help with the levels hun, sorry.

xxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

it was lurrrrrrrverly - weather a bit rubbish in the am - but glorious sunshine in afternoon. The place where we stayed was so pretty and people very friendly - would thoroughly recommend Brittany and the place where we went.

Howz everyone been?

Sarah - sorry you've been a bit  .... you mentioned your dh talking counsellling - i'm actually considering it - coz i'm fed up with the mood swings and constant emotional wreck i become every month....though not sure how I'd sort it. Are you not finding the acupunture calming though? (just going to read your other post about the levels thing)

Kerry - sorry the old witch got ya. i was getting excited reading your posts. How you feeling? The London weekend sounded good - very drunken eh?

Sal - the witch got you too....cowbag - again - I was getting excited for you - we bl**dy need a bfp for an oldie soon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Binty - hope you enjoy your cruise - sounds like fun!! did you go out on your shopping spree in the end?

and last but not least - Flower      on your dh getting his job - that's excellent news - really hope things start to change for the best for you guys now!!

Well - back at work til Wed now - then got a wedding down in Sarah's neck of the woods on Friday ((BTW - we still on for meeting up on the Thurs hon? - don't worry if you're not up to it at the mo - I'll totally understand)...then I'm going to stay off work for the month I was meant to...just in not so tropical Essex!!  ...still a bit gutted about the trip being cancelled but not as much as dh - he's really peeved with the bods out in Angola - he's still insisting he isn't going - I just hope we don't end up killing one another in my month off (I nearly wopped him one in the first week of our hols!!)


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Deffo B3ndy BUT I will warn you am a bit emotional and embarrassed   my skin is sooooo bad at the moment I will put you off your dinner!!!!!    But other than that feck it DH loves me spots an all!!!!!!!  

Don't know th town v.well so will have to phone you when I get there!! When are you arriving?

Looks like no-body can help with my test results   WHERE IS MINXY WHEN U NEED HER!!!!!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

hiya peeps


DD is being a sod!!! she has officially turned into the child from hell. and to make matters worse I have just been to asda to get some bits and my card got declined. SO I rung them up and they said they thought it had been nicked as there had been so much activity over the weekend. I really must stay away from the tc!!!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

at the card activity Sal!! when is dd back to school? she's probably ready and raring to get back and just feeling a bit playful?

Sarah - apparantly we need to be in Ledbury by 9am   Dh has some ' activity ' 4X4 thing to do with the groom so i'll be busying myself for the rest of the day...whatever time suits you though - you've got my mobile number haven't you? It's a shame you have to drive we could both drown our sorrows!! And don't be  - i've spent most of my life troubled by bad skin - you said you were wondering whether it was the acupuncture - if anything it might just be your hormones levelling out as the acupuncture is doing it's job? [br]: 4/09/06, 15:26btw - your levels - from what I can remember from stuff I got from Minxy before

your fsh indicates egg quality - and anything under 10 is good - and your lh is good coz it's lower than your fsh (if it's higher it can indicate PCOS - think that's the way)

but not sure about the other two levels - I'll do a search and see if i can find the info from minxy


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Thanks Hun

I might try and take most of Thursday off!!!!! Will pop in for a few hours in the morning and then meet you for lunch and a bit of shopping in Ledbury!!!!! Woo Hoo sounds great doesn't it!!!!!!

Might wear a bag on my head thou   [br]: 4/09/06, 15:55BTW thanks for the results info!!!!!!

Gotta go and collect my babies from the vet.

Sal -    at the credit card theft!!!!!!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

hope they are both ok Sarah

B3ndy  Tomorrow she is back and thank god for that!!!!!!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

B3ndy...glad you had a nice break hun. And a lovely month off. Is DH off the whole time too then?

Sal...oh dear, sounds lie its time to go back to school! Poor you with your card! Good that they were quick to act though!

Sarah....hope the boys are ok honey.

So busy its ridiculous!

xx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I kinow but just shows how bad I have been this weekend. Loosing weight is costuing me a fortun


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Thats not bad though hun, can't have to wearing trousers that fall round your ankles every 5 mins!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

any excuse to go shopping that's what I say!!

Kerry - no - dh has to go to work as normal during my month off (what a shame!!) so we've agreed that i've got to use that month to go on a serious weight loss drive during that month - although my bmi is only just over 30 I want to lose at least stone - if not more - before we see the NHS consultant on Oct 16th..

Sarah - I like your plan of action for Thurs!! hope the boys are ok and not too sore!!

talking of get togethers - what's happening to our 'oldies meet up' girls?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Sounds like a plan hun, and I'm sure you cna do it.  I'm defo up for the Oldies Meet Up hun. Did we say early Dec? Can't remember.


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

yeah - I thought the second weekend - but then again I have a head like a sieve!   

howz the cold doing? you feeling any better this aft?

Sal  - howz the headache?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Fine with me, lets check tomorrow when Flower is back and the girls are all around, apart from Binty.

Cold is ok, still full of it. Off to the Dr's in a sec though, try and get some antibio's

Have a nice night hun.
xxxxxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

U too chuck - make sure you get yerself dosed up and tucked up in bed for an early night

S
xx[br]: 4/09/06, 16:51I know it's late - but I've been busy lining cake tins for this blasted wedding cake I've got to do this week - and came across this on the 3rd trimester board....

"Just a quick 'Bev' update - She is still in hospital, BP still up and protien in urine. She is going to be some serious queue jumping, think they are planning on inducing her either late tomorrow pm or Wednesday morning. Obviously she wasn't quite prepared for this news but knows that its best for herself and Thumper and i think now has got her head around it, bless her."

think it's clomid Bev - but not sure.

Just thought I'd cut and paste it before I forgot - being the  that I am!!

'see's' ya in the morning chicks

S
xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Morning girls
I feel like i've been off here for ever! Have i missed anything? Just noticed the last message from B3ndy, about Bev, whats happened?

Any other news?

Back in a bit xxx[br]: 5/09/06, 08:33just had a quick read back throught the latest posts.

b3ndy - welcome back hunny! missed you loads 

Regarding the meet girls, I'm not sure if I can come but organise it and let me know. Basically me and dh have sat down and worked out where we are financially etc as we have built up an overdraft etc whilst he has been out of work, and he doesnt get a full months pay till end of Oct  plus were paying out for the admin fee etc on his new car finance. we decided we would try and live on what we have been living on these past few months in order to get straight for xmas. Hope you understand. If I had a little bit of spare cash for an overnight stay I'd like to do it with him if you know what i mean

hope Bev is ok, is that the first we have heard about her going into hospital? must be something to do with the leaking she was experiencing? sending her loads of love 

Kerry, you still poorly hon? xxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Morning All

Flower - good to have you back hun did you have a good weekend?  

B3ndy - You around today - gosh you were up late last night!!!!  

Sal - How is DD today  

Kerry - Hope you are feeling better hun  

Oh gosh poor Bev looks like thumper will be arriving soon!!!!

Twins are fine were bouncing around as normal last night and Milton brought a LIVE MOUSE in this morning and set it free!!!! Aghhhhhh!!!!!!  Luckily he caught it and I sent him and the poor mouse back outside!!!!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

i've just posted on the 3rd trimester board to ask if the girls could let us know if they hear any more about Bev.

Sarah  at the mouse!!  Friday was at a funeral so bit of a horrible day but enjoyed yesterday went on a 7 mile "ramble" with dh, can hardly walk today!  did stop for a pub lunch though


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Morning honies,

Well trip to Dr's was a waste of time.....blocked ears, swollen glands, bunged up and he gave me...nothing! Took a throat swob and said get some Codeine linctus, he'll ring me tomorrow if it picks up anything, otherwise stick to flu tabs/ibuprofen. Oh and get some Otex! Gutted, just wanted soemthing to knock it on the head, and help this coldsore (which is not on my lip but just inside my nose! Ouch) So I'll have to put up with it for now.

Flower...lovely to have you back hun. Hope you had anice weekend and DH is all ready for work. He'll be tired this week I'll bet getting back into a working routine.  to him. The Meet Up.......shall we wait and see what the consensus is? We could always look to do it in the New Year, it wouldn't be the same without you hun, but I completely understand where your coming from.

B3ndy....oh another cake, your a good girl. Hope your ok today hun.

Sal....DD back at school today? I certainly noticed the extra traffic coming in to work today.

Sarah....How are the boys hun? Hope all went well.

xxxx

PS. Hope Bev is ok. SHe texted me Thursday/Friday and was ok then, had been back to hosp and the Cons said everything was fine. [br]: 05 September 2006, 09:28:30Bev just texted me to say she has pre-eclampsia, being monitored but will be induced tomorrow. She sends her love to you all xxxxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Kerry - Don't know how everyone else feels BUT I would like it be ALL of us so would rather wait  

Sorry it didn't go well at the docs hun....as for your coldsore....you do have any Vit E ?  I pierce a VIT E Caps and squirt straight on the cold sore and it usually sorts it out!!!!!

Flower - mmmmm pub lunch


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Sarah..I agree hun.  And thanks for the tip, I'll get DH to get me some today.


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

morning

Well the school run went ok and thnk god we can all get back to a little normality. I love her to bits but she pushed her luck yesterday!!!

Kerry  I always have cold sores. they are a right pain on the bum!!

Sarah  A LIVE mouse OMG !!

B3ndy  You can make our wedding cake and give me a big discount!!

flower  Good to have you back hun. Hope Dh is ok

Kerry and Flower we will have to have lunch before xmas. We can meet up locally and then it wont cost to much. B3ndy and Sarah are meeting up so we could do the same. What do you think??

sal xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Sal....glad everything went smoothly going back to school, she's an old pro now   Lunch sounds great. Lets sort it out soon, for anytime before Xmas!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Awww Sal glad DD is better today  Hmmm am thinking a new thread Northener Oldies and Southener Oldies......    

Sounds like a great idea MUST watch the news for any incidents in Manchester in December!!!![br]: 5/09/06, 10:24bTW Jocole just got a  WOO HOO!!!!!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

definately the north south devide!!!!!!!

Kerry  how is the snotty nose??


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Still snotty!   But betetr than it was!

I don't want a divide   I love you all the same!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

they get more money down there!!!!!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

That might be true in London BUT (watch whilst I get on my soap box) the Forest of Dean is [email protected] hence why DH has to drive to Bristol every day most jobs are minimum wage and the only industry is factory based/retail/hotels!!!

However I would not want to live anywhere else.....I love it!!!!  Put me in a city and i would  

No divide between us lot we are all mentalists!!!!!  (to quote Kerry!)


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I totally agree!! Totally mental


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Yep we're all   

Problems with our server so if I disappear you know why!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

our server is running slow here too...

jocole got a bfp?!! omg thats fab!  i love it when endo girlies get BFP's


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

not just me then this thing is grinding away


----------



## Neeta (Jul 28, 2004)

Hi girls, 

Sorry to butt in, i'm a Bev's friend. Just seen a post from flower on 3rd tri board asking for news. She was admitted on Sunday with signs of pre - eclampsia which seem to be on the rise (BP and levels of protien in urine). At the mo she is due to be induced, which by the sounds of it is best thing for both her and Thumper!! They will either start her off this eveninig or tomorrow.

Will pop back and keep you updated as and when i hear anything and will be sure to let her know that you are all thinking of her!

Neeta


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

oh Neeta thanks so much for updating us.  sending her lots of love and positive vibes xxxxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Thanks Neeta  for keeping us posted

send her our love

Sal xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

kerry - so if i'm being   did your AF show? if so i'm sorry hun  xxx

sounds like you're quite run down, horrible being in work like that.  I've not got a coldsore as such but cracked lips right in the corner, ouch and thrush down there    horrible!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

morning chicks

just got in so trying to catch up - was up til 1am lining cake tins and then woke at 7am to bake the blighters...got to decorate them now tomorrow once they've 'firmed up'.

Neeta - thanks for updating us on Bev - give her my love and wish her well for tomorrow - will be thinking of her.

Flower - hi ya hon - long time no 'speak' ...glad the funeral went ok - how did it go with your friend? are you going to keep in touch. your dh must be looking forward to starting his new job - when's his first day? 

talking of first days Sal - was dd   or   to be back at school today? (   at the wedding cake...there are def special offers for family and friends!! ...i'm starting classes in a few weeks so hoping to add a few more styles to my portfolio!)

Sarah - glad the twins were ok and not too sore....was it an expensive trip? btw - am going to phone the B&B today to see if she'll let me check in early - so i can have some shut eye if poss after our v.early start!!

Kerry - what a bummer with no antibiotics - have you got some hot honey and lemon ...olbas oil i find good to clear the airwaves too over a bowl of steaming water.

btw attention northerners......from your southerner friend - how about a 'lunch meet' before Xmas if at all poss? how near are all of you to the Trafford Centre? only i may be coming up to your neck of woods during my month off to visit a good mate of mine...don't worry if not - just wondered about it seeing as i may be up that way.


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

B3ndy  I am in the Trafford Centre at least twice a week so I would love to meet up


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hola B3ndy, funeral was ok as much as can be expected. there were about 1,000 people there, never seen anything like it.  I saw my friend we threw our arms around each other and didnt stop hugging! she said she missed me so much.  we arranged to ring each other this week sometime.  I dont think it will ever be the same but I'm glad we can at least communicate etc.
dh starts his job monday so enjoying a few days of golf!!!
Sounds like you had a fab holiday, I love France.  
I'm about 20 mins from Traff Centre, maybe we could have our "Northerners" meet when you are up here? x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

YES YES YES!!!

I'm up for that defo. I can be there in 30 mins max!

Neeta...thanks for the update hun, she texted me this morning to say what had happened. If you speak to her pass on all our love won't you.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

oh good kerry didnt know you were in contact with Bev, keep us posted if you hear anything


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

.....excellente!! i'll let you girls know when I've arranged dates with my friend then....and Sarah we can still go on with a meet in the New Year when things are back on track with Flower....shame you're at work and couldn't come up with me!

hope Bev is ok- my cousin had pre-eclampsia with both her boys - it's not a nice thing to have.

my other cousin's baby is only JUST out of hospital - bless her - she ended up getting an infection and they kept her in for a week - my cousin was beside herself and she's got an infection aswell now - blinkin hospitals!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

oh i'm so sorry if i'm causing problems, are you sure you want to wait for me, i feel awful


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

we could have a real scrummy lunch. NO DIETS ALLOWED!!!!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

definitely not!! any excuse


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

It doesnt take much to tempt me away from the diet


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

with snickers ice cream for desert!!!!!!!!!!!!!   

flower - don't be silly about us waiting for our meet - like Sarah says it would be nice to wait til we can ALL make it


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

looks like you ARE having the meet without me!!!!!!     Maybe I can be there via speakerphone    

Forgot to say £96 it cost me in the vets last night   ....that was for 2 lots of [email protected] chopping and bowie's boosters.  Bowie was the biggest wuss ever he made such a scene in the waiting room!!!!!   

Kerry - send Bev my love  

Got loads of EWCM and Ov pains girls (isn't it great how we share all this gross stuff with each other)  DH goes green when I talk CM with him!!!!!! We started BMS Saturday and had some last night so . (will carry on every other day...)

B3ndy - I am gonna work Thursday AM so you can get some shut eye and then meet you about 1.30/2.00 - I will leave work @ 12noon pop home to change then come on over not sure how long it takes really!!!!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

dont worry Sarah you will be with us in our minds.

20 minutes to g and I cant wait. dh has just phoned and he is booking a week away for me him and dd in June next year. It seems ages away but we want a free child place so we have to get our fingers out


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

[email protected]@dy hell Sal is it me or do you seem to ALWAYS be booking holidays (& Shopping for flip flops in TC!) 

Flower - Ya dirty bird just seen you checked out 'look at my plums!!!!'


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

have i missed something??

and yes do do go away alot. But with dh's shifts it is the only proper family time we get and as neither of us smoke and hardly ever go out or drink I like to spend my money on holidays oh yes and flip flops[br]: 5/09/06, 14:19woooohooooo I am out of here

collect dd form school then swimming lessons

have a lovely evening ladies and catch you all tomorrow

Sal xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Sal - I know exactly what you mean me and DH are the same and we are always getting comments from friends with children.....ooohh another holiday / weekend away   We don't smoke and are childless therefore we can do what we want.

ALTHOUGH I do think you need help re flip flop purchasing!!!!!!!

Not long until NYC / Miami (well 11th November!!!!) How exciting!!!!!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

at the plums!! I saw it on the sex/bms board, check out my plums and i thought WHAT?!!!! 

me and dh were always booking hols too, getting cheap flights for weekends away etc but cant do that now for a while. like you say we dont smoke (although do drink  ) and we havent got a child to spend our money on

see ya Sal xxx[br]: 5/09/06, 14:35Sarah - had to laugh with you about how we discuss everything in great detail with each other (ewcm etc) - its true!  Its a good job we have each other, who else would be speak with about such bodily functions


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I'd just liek to share with you my junk mail nightmare...remember I used to get 3000 a day? Well server has gone down and now they are all coming into my mailbox again! great!

What's the plums thing about??


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

oh no what a pain Kerry, just what you need grrrrr

have a look on the sex/bms/relationships board...cant post the link as its come from the confidential board for members only


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

ooooh - you've got me all intrigued talking plums!!

Sarah - sounds good plan for Thurs - shall I wear a red rose or sommit so you know what I look like??  

kerry - don't you have some sort of spam filter to get rid of that pap?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

is it home time yet....droan!

got loads to do but can't be bothered


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

B3ndy...we do but its on our broken server, until they bring the temp server everything gets routed through my PC!  

Will go have a look at plums thing!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

what a let down on the plum front!!

Know the feeling bout work - got stuff to write up but it's sooooooooooo boring - and i want to go early today to get my choc covering for the wedding cake sorted....also going to see my cousin's bubba - which for once I'm actually feeling ok about (will prob be a bit   after but can't avoid going round as it sounds like they've been through a lot since she was born)


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I'm gonna switch off, had enough, hope the bubba visit goes ok hun 

 everyone xxx

BEV, THINKING OF YOU !!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I'm so fed up here today too. DBB is being a pain in the   in and out of my office every five minutes. Thankfully the builders have stopped for the day so its quiet at last!.


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

I am off too.....so Bye everyone I am off to acupuncture again  

Have a good evening ....and B3ndy thinking of you!  Be Brave hun


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

See ya chicks - have a good evening  (happy needle pricking Sarah - I slept SOOOOO well after my session y'day)

Kerry - wot's DBB up to then? trying to look busy?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Bye girls have a nice night.

I've got another 50 mins yet. DH has joined a new gym near us so is off for his induction at 5pm, with new sparkling white trainers! He'll be a right new boy!  

She's just manic today, literally! She's a nightmare when she's here, just hope she's out tomorrow! Can't do a whole week of her!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

beat ya - got just under THREE HOURS to go ...but am going to leave at 6.30 coz haven't had a break today.......... 
  at the white trainers - like starting a new school term!! ....sounds like you need to send DBB out on a reccy for some new contracts somewhere far awwaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyy - like Glasgow!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Or the Outer Hebrides?? Might see if I can invent something and send her off! that would be funny. 3 hours, crikey, skive it and go I say! Is DH at home at the moment?

Did you ever get heart palpatations on Clomid and/or Met? I've started getting them again, so it must be the drugs as ddn't get them when I was off them.


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

nah - he's back at work til tomorrow too - then we're off for what will end up being THE most expensive wedding in the world (for US!)
Can't say I ever had any palpatations on clomid or met hon - how bad are they? can you control them ok?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Its only like a skipped beat, nothing major. I'm sure its nothing. I've read they're pretty common.

Oh dear, expensive weddings are the worst! Have they booked somewhere really posh then?


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

it's a castle in gloucestershire.....£200 a night  [br]: 5/09/06, 16:46if they get worse i'd mention it to yer doc - specially if you get out of breath


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Oh heck, thats expensive!

Their not that bad, its like just one beat then back to normal. I'll keep an eye on it.

Offski now
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Morning gang, how are we all today?

got loads to do so will go and keep popping back. B3ndy, hope last night went ok chuck


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Morning,

Feeling   today. The bleedin' shower broke this morning, had to haul ass to my mum's then forgot my comb so had to go home again....traffic horredous, [email protected]@dy schools! Anyway, rant over.....

Think good old clomid has kicked in...I was so horrid to DH last night. He's so good just takes it. Then when I apologise he just says "I wish there was something I could do to help you"...makes me   

Will try and cheer up, promise.

xxxxxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

kerry - hope you feel happier soon!  I never had heart palpitations BUT I remember feeling anxious ALL the time!

Flower - Hiya Hun - I am feeling good today what about you?

B3ndy - Isn't Ledbury in Herefordshire?  Sorry don't mean to sound picky!!!!! 

Sal - How was DD's day @ school yesterday


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Kerry     we all have bad days. Just put it down to hormones and the fact that it was going dark at 730pm last night. It will soon be ^xmas^  

Flower    When does DH start?? Is he ok or getting jittery  

B3ndy  How was last night I think nearly every Mum at school is ready to drop. I thought they would of had them by the time we got back but no such luck. thgere is going to be loads of babies about soon and I am not looking forward to it 

sarah  DD was fine. apart from complaining that her new classroom has a door  her old one was open plan. So it seems a little strange. all the newbies started today and she looked enormous. No longer a little baby 

I still have the headache from hell. I went to bed last night at 7 pm as it was so bad. god only knows why.

i wonder how Bev is? Any news? are we aunties yet


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Postman just shouted at me now I'm  ......I hate this.


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I hope you shouted back at the miserable sod!!!! Send him round here I will sort him out


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I was too stunned! He was so rude to me, all because the door bell isn't working and he'd been there for 2 minutes! Fat [email protected] was sat doing what she does best, stuffing her face, and didn't get up to answer it!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

you are having a bad day arent you hun. I am sending you a big hug 

S  xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

silly moo isnt she for ignoring him and as for him  
awww bless your dh hun 

dh is excited and nervous at the same time, he is looking forward to it but you know how it is when you are starting something new, i dont think we'll get much sleep on sunday night!!  

It is starting to feel very autumnal   i hate the dark mornings.  the only good thing is xmas, for the time off work  

there are a load of babies about to drop, i think its because its 9 months from xmas. my friend is due in less than 2 weeks, going to see her tomorrow

any news from Bev?


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

the play ground at school looked like a weebles convention. I was in and out like a shot.

Flower  Bless dh. It is like first day at school


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

it is, especially when you have worked at another place for so long. i can't imagine it, i've worked for my boss for 12 years, i cant remember what first day nerves are like!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I am sure he will be fine. If he is anything like you he will fit in straight away and be a real hit


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

[email protected]@dy postman needs a good   for upsetting you Kerry  

Sal/Flower - not too many preggers people around here at the moment   hopefully it will be one of us soon  

God I am sooooo hungry!!!!!!!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

aww Sal what a lovely thing to say


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I am hungry tooooooo

and still have ahead ache


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

have you taken anything?


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

morning chicks

   Kerry at feeling   today.....why don't you treat yourself to some retail therapy online?? always does the trick for me!!

Sarah -    at Ledbury being in Herefordshire......!! I'm a   when it comes to geography!! where's the nearest Toni and Guy to Ledbury? Dh has offered to treat me to a cut and colour on Thurs (the miserable moo in the B&B says I can only drop my bags off at 10 can't go and use the room - WHATEVER!!)

Sal - isn't it funny what little ones pick up on - your dd not liking the fact there'll be a door! if anything my mum preferred teaching in a proper classroom rather than open plan - there was MUCH less noise!

Flower - make sure you get any last minute jobs for dh out of the way before he starts next week!! This sounds like the start of some good times for you guys - hope it is!!

Well - last night went ok - fell in love with the bubba - very cute - LOTS    of hair - and she was very good considering what she's been through siince being born. my poor cousin has a kidney infection now though - her birth story was HORRENDOUS    would put you off for life!
had an awful    whilst round there though (the witch arrived just before I left work last night - not too bothered coz we couldn't try this month anyway) BUT it was soooooo painful and REALLY heavy (like pre-op days) and then when round seeing cousin I had the most awful 'met bum' ( ) it was horrendous - i was so   as the loo door lock was broken i was in lots of pain and my aunty was waiting in the nursery next door to show me round. l was in there for so long though she got the hint and waited downstairs for me....i can laugh about it now - but I HATE stuff like that!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

awww B3ndy, its horrible isnt it, i hate it when i get like that when i'm away from home. you still getting met bum then?  sorry the witch got you and sorry it was so painful 

Are any of your girlies with cats/dogs entering this months photo competition?  its members and their pets!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Yeah - but I reckon it was more so linked to the start of my af (I used to get like this a couple of years ago - really bad tum on first day) but last night was AWFUL....I'm too   to see them again for a while!!   ....am gutted at the pain too - as the last few had been so pain free and my acupuncturist said she'd target points to help with any poss cramps too  - bl**dy made it worse!

On the photo comp - can I enter my dh as a pet? .....he's a right grizzly bear at the mo


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Max doesn't like having his picture taken!

DH just phoned...been summoned to a meeting in London tomorrow to discuss possible redundancies....what else can happen today!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

dh has just phoned, he is coming to work to meet me for lunch so see you later xxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

is he getting on your tits again b3ndy?

aww chick it really isnt your day is it


Hash takes a terrible picture. he will never stay still long enough


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Nope, day from hell so far. Got reflexology tonight but might cancel it as can't face the drive after work.


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

where do you have to go for it?? 

Maybe a good long soak in the bath and a nice tea with a few glasses of vino might help


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I go to a lady in Winsford, which isn't far from home but driving from Wilmslow to there at 5 o'clock is murder. Could do with the relaxation though.


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

pooo Kerry - is it poss your hubby could go though? think   it might not happen....and like Sal says crack open a bottle tonight and have some R&R at home.

happy lunching Flower!

Sal - he's being a moody bum at the mo - says it's coz he's still tired from our drive home on Sat (it did take nearly 11 hours!) but he's being like he was on the first week of our hols at home, when I wanted to    him.


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

maybe it is the moon or something. But I reckon mens hormones are just as bad as womens. I know dh can be a right pain when he wants[br]: 6/09/06, 12:07just checking


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

that explains it its a full moon tomorrow I think!!!!!  Watch out for a big row in our house!!!!!!  

Gloucester prob is the nearest Toni & Guy unless there is one in Hereford?  - B3ndy?


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

get her toni and Guy. I have to make do with sharon at the local salon!!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

dh is paying Sal - so may aswell make the most of this once in a blue moon offer!

thanks for that Sarah - how was acupuncture last night btw? 

do any of you girls do temps? my acupuncturist has asked me to do them this cycle and recksons there's some monitoring/chart thing on this site but don't know where to look. also when do you start doing them from?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

He's staying positive for now. I think although they are not doing great, they still need the loss prevention team otherwise they'll lose even more money! 

Must be the full moon, sending me   thats for sure!!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Forgot to say acupuncture was great and she reckons it is that making me so spotty and that its a good sign  

Hey might enter my pussies in the photo comp!!!!!!  

right off to get some lunch!

Sarah


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I would watch how you say that Sarah!!!!

B3ndy I tried charting my temps buit I was always hot so they never really changed


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I would forget to do it every morning! Scatter brain!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Kerry sorry just read your post about DH  keep us posted hun

B3ndy - I started taking my temps when first TTC and gave up ...like Kerry said I forgot most mornings!!!! 

Have you booked a hair appointment yet?


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

she did ask me MONTHS ago to do it - but like you guys I kept forgetting to even buy a thermometer but she stressed a few weeks ago how it can help them sort out cycle treatments so thought i'd better give it a try - i'll have another search round

Sarah- did she put it down to hormones balancing out then? (just realised why minxy not replied - she's on hols) and no i haven't managed to book appt yet.

Kerry - stay    hon!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

your suppose to take your tempt before you even get out of bed arent you? The trouble I have is I am always bursting for the loo when I first wake up and kept forgetting and by the time I remembered I was sat on the loo!!

Kerry  Everything crossed for you hun


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

i got mine on the site where I get my pre-seed from B3ndy

Sal - Yep I was always on the bog or in the shower when I remembered!!!!  

How do I enter this photo comp then?


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

sorry hun I am hopeless at technical!!!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

sorry to sound so   but do you have to take it before even having a pee then?


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

yep. your suppose to take it without sitting up or getting out of bed. Thats why I gave up.


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

God - i'm going to be awful at remembering

btw girls - looks like I'm probably going to be up in your neck of the woods on Tues 19th ....anyone around at that time?

Flower - when you get back - quick q for you - what's the sperm chasing the egg thing all about? (saw it in a post you'd done to someone)


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

just got back from a nice lunch 

oh kerry, i hope dh is ok, this is all we need, more redundancy news :- 

B3ndy - the egg chasing the sperm, if you look at Christina M's posting she has been using it, its a formula for which day you should have BMS on, you do 3 days i think then miss one. dont really understand it, but she just a BFP. its not on her bfp announcement but another of her messages, or click on her name to check out recent posts

I've got a leaving do at some point that week but not sure of the date, is that when you are up here seeing your friend or is that nearer to xmas?[br]: 6/09/06, 14:07Ps. yep take your temp before sitting up in bed, 1st thing you do

Sarah, awww yeah enter your little babies on the photo comp


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I am logging off now chicks

hoping a bit of fresh air will shift my head ache

Kerry  Have a nie evening and try not to stress

B3ndy  Have fun

Everyone else have a top night

sal x


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

i'll check that out Flower....yup am up seeing my friend in Preston on Sunday Sept 17th and coming back on the Tues....so could head to Trafford Centre on way home.[br]: 6/09/06, 14:15sorry..... forgot to say  Sal - have a good night - and be good!!  

how was lunch btw Flower?


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

when anyone works out egg chasing sperm can they let me know?    I always thought it was good to have lots of sperm ready and waiting for the egg  

Sal - have a good evening hope headache gets better

Flower - What did you have for lunch?


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

just found this from Christina M Sarah

"I tried to follow the sperm meets egg plan. bedding every other day from cd 8 then once you receive a +opk bed for three days then have a day off and bed again on the fourth day.."


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

thanks b3ndy do you think I should do that even thou DH has lazy sperm?  

Just entered the photo comp with a really silly photo of me and freddie so you must VOTE for me.....


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Thanks girls. Trying not to stress until we know the full facts.

Just had the worst Met   ever...so horrid. Didn't even take it at lunch cos I felt icky.

Tuesday 19th.....could be there for 5.30ish?

Sal...hope your headache goes hun. Take care.

Sarah...I'll check it out now hun.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

sorry girls, work is MADNESS!!!!!  i havent done a thing, see you tomorrow best get on.  sarah i will vote for you for sure xxxxx

PS hope Kerry is ok, try and relax tonight hun, easier said than done I know xxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Kerry - can you get off early so you can just 'sack off' today and get home for some TLC? You need it!!

Flower - see ya chuck - not back til monday now and then I'll be around at my 'leisure'  (didn't you know - i'm off on hols for a month from tomorrow!!.....oops Sorry Sarah)

sarah- i'm not sure about the lazy sperm and ttc every day - but surely if your dh is taking all his vits and having acupuncture the little   will get stronger??


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Bye Flower.... 

Got my reflexology appt anyway so would ahve to go back out. I'm busy so time is going quickly. Still got grumbly tum though!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Bye Flower hun  

B3ndy - really are you off work or something?  I must have missed that    I have decided we will try that method even with lazy sperm    we have been doing every other day from CD 12 (figure I ov later so start later  ) then we will do the 3 day, miss one and BMS once more after. 

Kerry -  wish I lived closer to you and could cheer you up!  Wait until you can view my piccie that will cheer you up!!!!!!  I look a complete muppet and freddie looks so tiny!

I can't be bothered to work today  

B3ndy - shall I call you tomorrow when on my way?  Let me know if you decide to have hair done ......cos I can always meet you elsewhere.


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Kerry - today will be over before you know it!

Sarah - yeah give me a belll when you set off - tried T&G in Hereford - are fully booked - going to try Gloucester


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Thanks honey. Can't wait to see the piccie.  Have a nice day tomorrow


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

oooh dilemma - Gloucester can do cut in am but not colour (might be able to do it in aft) - is it worth it girls? (my roots are AWFUL!!)


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Will you ahve to go somewhere else next week and get colour done? Depends if you can be bothered!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

yeah...and was just thinking - having it cut will only accentuate the roots won't it? (God get me - i'm such a fusspot when it comes to my hair)


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

What a pain though. Is that the only one near there?
[br]: 06 September 2006, 16:29:13Going now lovelies, try and make my appt on time. Love you all
xxxxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Happy foot rubbing hon - hope it makes you feel better and good luck for your dh tomorrow - hope it goes ok and he comes home with some good news for you    

see you Monday chicks (Sarah - see ya tomorrow - how wierd will that be eh?!!)


S
xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Morning girls
hows tricks?  B3ndy, you off now?  I'm confused - doesnt take much 

Kerry, hope the session helped last night. hows dh?

I have to get some work today i am so behind.  going to see my friend after work who is due in 2 weeks and our other friend with her one year old is coming round. will be nice to see them.  i always find it much easier during the 2ww rather than when I have just got my AF if you know what i mean.

Any ideas of anything good to try for thrush. its driving me mad. trying canesten cream, reluctant to take the pill as on 2ww.   It was better than sex last night when i found a tube of cream as i'd finished my other one and could have cried with relief when i found one just before bed


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Morning

  @ the better than sex cream Flower !

Well I was having a good week until a friend called me last night to tell me.....she is pregnant with 2nd baby....that she isn't sure she wants   and her and DH were getting a divorce until she found out!!!!  I nearly hung up the phone on her actually I just could not stand her talking about how there life will change blah blah blah I was quite rude I think and just couldn't be bothered.  Afterwards I just sobbed for hours   I look like Miss Piggy today    What will B3ndy think of me  

Anyway still a bit wobbly today BUT I am alive and we have each other don't we?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Morning,

Well reflexology relaxation was short lived as we ended up arguing when I got home! DH is so stressed about this meeting today. He was up at 5 to get his train at 6, rang me 5.50 to say he couldn't find his mobile he must have forgotten it, not in the house, not in my car so it must be in his. SO now he can't contact me...oh I could email him phone no's couldn't I. God this is just what we need. Oh and to top it off, not only have we just re-mortgaged, but our protection insurance doesn't kick in for 60 days so if he is made redundant we are up [email protected] creek - he doesn't get redundancy as only been with them for 14 months!

Sorry, rant over!

Flower....I always use the cream on its own hun, not used the pill before. I'll see if I can find out anything else for you.

Are Sarah & B3ndy both off line today?

Sal...How are you feeling hun? Hope the headache has gone.

Binty....Are you back today hun? Hope you had a good time.

xxxx[br]: 07 September 2006, 09:13:34Sorry Sarah, you posted as I was. So sorry to hear you had a bad night. Does your friend know what you and DH are going thru, cos if she does thats very insensitive of her.  at looking like Miss Piggy, we've all been there. B3ndy will cheer you up hun


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Awwww Kerry, i'm sure dh doesnt mean it, he is worried about you and the situation.  I'm so sorry you are going through this. will he not get any redundancy at all?  you might be able to come to some sort of morgage compromise, we called ours as we dont even have protection and they were willing to reduce our payments for 6 months.  Let us know if you hear anything.

Sarah  bit insensitive of your friend, does she know what you are going through?

xxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

morning

We are a sorry lot at the minute arent we.

I just dont know what to say to you all to make it better. Except I love ya all and your all smashing

Sal x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Same goes for me, I don't know what I'd do with out you all!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

here here!!  

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

good job we are all as nuts as each other then isnt it!!!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Do you think thats just from Clomid, or were we always like that??!!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Think I have always been   I am leaving in about 1/2 hour as we are having our security alarm serviced @ 11.30 then I am off to meet B3ndy @ 12noon!!!! How exciting!!! I hope she likes me in real life  

Yep my friend knows everything we are going thru.....she said we are lucky as we can have hols and do what we like......I told her to shut up!!!! Think I have lost another friend BUT not sure she was such a good friend!!!  Poor DH did not know what to do as I was sobbing you know when you can't speak sobbing!!!!!!  

Better now!!!!! Feck it I WILL SURVIVE!!!!! Come on girls sing along!!!!!!

Love you ALL so much !!!!!!!  Talk tomorrow!!!!!!

Sarah


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

have a lovely afternoon with b3ndy. i am sure you two will be fine. 

Dont gossip to much 

Love Sal x

Oh and I was nuts before the clomid!!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Me too  

Sarah have a lovely afternoon hun. Wish we were there too.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Have a lovely time Sarah - how exciting! imagine meeting one of us in real person!!   Say hello to her for us.

Not seen Binty around for ages, is she away  

Kerry, what time is dh's meeting?


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Got everything crossed for him


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

thought Binty was back today, mayeb its tomorrow.

Not sure what time the meeting is. Unless he's memorised my number (unlikely!) I'm not sure how he'll contact me, hasn't read my email yet as I put a read receipt on it. Going   here!


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Sorry to barge in on your oldie thread!!  Mind you have been around for ages!  Is Binty still away, I have a few questions to ask her about drilling? 

Hope you are all well on here and I wish some of us long haul ladies could get some BFPs!  We are well overdue.  Good news about jocole tho!   

Sarah your cat is cute.  I am obsessed with my two, my two baby boys!
strawbs xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

You are an oldie too! 

I think Binty is back on tomorrow hun, I think she's back for her cruise today.


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I am sooooo bored[br]: 7/09/06, 12:30Binty has just posted on another thresd so she must be back


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Me too Sal...just want DH to ring me.


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

It is horrible waiting for news. I remember when they were making redundancies at dh's work. I was so worked up by the end of it all. We are here for you hun


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I think cos he hasn't got his mobile with him I feel really anxious not being able to text or call him. 

AARRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

men!!! useless arent they


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

its horrible waiting, i remember the day dh had to go in and find out if his number was up, the tension was horrible. then we had all the traumas of waiting to find out if he'd got one of the jobs after each interview he had.  will be able to access his emails hun to get your phone number?


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Hope you are all ok just managed to log on  
I'll catch up with the posts be back soon

Binty


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Welcome back Binty 
hope you had a wonderful time xxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

did you have a good time?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

any news from Bev?


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I nearly forgot we could be aunties!!!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

He has his laptop with him and can log in, plus he's at head office so I'm sure they can help him out. Just typical. I'm so anxious!

Binty...welcome back honey. Hope you had a good time.

Not heard a word from Bev, hope everyhting is ok.

Just been to John Lewis, saw Coleen McLoughlin!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

whats she like?

still nothing from dh?

god i feel all tense!

i'll see if there is anything on the baby section about Bev


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Couldn't see anything about Bev on trimesters baord.

She's really petite and pretty, she looked nice.

Nothing from DH, I've got a headache now.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

She must have had baby now or be in labour if they induced her?  

oh god Kerry I feel for you x


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Cruise was fab had wonderful time and dh said that as soon as he gets a job he's going to book us on one for the carribean 

I've been trying to catch up with all your posts but boss keeps coming round to see me   so not really had a chance

Kerry.. what's happened with dh?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

whats the situation with dh job at the moment Binty?  so glad you had a good time, it sounded fab.


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Binty...he's gone to HQ in Acton for a meeting about possible redundancies. He left his mobile at home/in the car at the station, hasn't tried to ring or anything. I emailed him but he hasn't read it yet. Going  

What's happening with DH's job hun? Cruise in Caribbean would be lovely, can we all come!


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Kerry.. can understand why your going  

dh is now offically redundant he's waiting to hear about the interview from last week sounds promising as they want to put him in for for a more senior position.  Had a few calls when we were away so he's calling them back today so hopefully he should have another interview lined up.  The job in Cape Town has been filled but the one in Chicago is still up for grabs.


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Oh hun, keeping everything crossed for you both. I'm sure he'll get sorted quickly. How much notice is he on?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

oh best of luck to him Binty   It could turn out to be the best thing that could happen, I think my dh is starting to think that way although he doesnt start till Monday

Kerry   when you are waiting 5 mins feels like an hour, its horrid.


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

He is being paid for 1 month + 1 month.

He's still got his company laptop & mobile even though he no longer works for them (last day was 5th Sept) which I found very   so told him to download everything that's personal just in case they stop him logging on.

I really hope your dh's job is safe hun and he calls you soon


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

that happened with dh, they never took his laptop off him!  he had loads of stuff that would help him with interviews etc, you know like stuff to show them that he had done so he made sure he printed it all off just in case  

Kerry, did dh indicate what time he might be home this evening?  Get yourself a bottle of wine on the way home


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

He said he'd booked his trian back for 6pm, which is a little weird anyway as the meeting was about 10am! If he gets that train he won't be back till 8.30/9.00. I can't wait that long.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

oh hell, maybe he will be able to change it if its an open ticket. is he definitely finding out about his position today or is he responsible for making others redundant?[br]: 7/09/06, 15:37I'm going in about 5 mins girls, have a good evening. Kerry I've everything crossed my lovely, hope he comes back with some good news for you 

see ya xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

He just got a call yesterday to say he needed to go to HQ to a meeting regarding the impending redundancies. Thats all I know. I just hope he gets an earlier train or rings soon.


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

flower have a good evening

Kerry.. got everything crossed for you hun


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Thanks


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Going to log off now as still have loads to do and need to leave at 5:30 as have darts match.

Will try to chat more tomorrow

Kerry - hope your dh has some good news for you hun.


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Going now too, good luck with your match hun
xxxx


----------



## cygnus (Jan 28, 2005)

Hi Everyone.
I have not posted on this board before. Have just done my first cycle with Clomid, and I know it can make cycles longer but it's now day 42, I normally run about 30-32 days (I'm pretty sure I am not pregnant). I don't know whether to keep waiting for AF, or 'phone the Hammersmith and see what they say. I hate bothering them, and I don't really want to take any more hormones. Everything always goes wrong with me! What is the longest any one has waited for AF after Clomid?
Best wishes to all.
Claire.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Morning girls

Claire - clomid actually shortened my cycles to 32 days from a minimum of 6 weeks or more. Might be worth just giving them a ring, if you have had a BFN they might bring a bleed on so you can take your clomid.

Theres lots of "newbies" on here who might help you as a cycle bud :- http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=66808.msg899007#new

Kerry - any news hun?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Morning,

Well looks like he might be losing his job. He got back at 6.30, knackered, with his letter exlaining he'll be going thru assessment and will know for sure in two weeks. He thinks it will be him, so the job hunt starts today. If he is made redundant he'll get a months salary and thats it. We had a little   but he's ok about it. Scared but excited about a new opportunity. So we'll see what happens.

Hope your all ok.

xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

oh Kerry I am so sorry   Why does crap always happen to good people.  Get him to put his CV on monster.com and fish4jobs, dh had loads of people contacting him when they saw his cv on there and register with every agency he can think of, the M.E.N has jobs in on a Thursday.  So he has to wait 2 weeks to find out for sure?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

He's got today and possibly Monday off so he's going to ring all the agencies and sort his CV out. He only went thru this a year ago when he had to leave Texaco. He'll find something I know he will, but like he said last night this isn't a good time with everything going on, and he doens't feel ready for another job yet. But still, who knows what will happen, he might find the job of his dreams.  I think they are going to try and do the assessments as quickly as posisble so he might find out sooner. I'll keep you posted.

xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

fingers crossed hun, you never know this could turn out to be a better job for him although its nicer obviously to leave for another job when you choose to do so.   Its good he is getting onto the agencies and just myther them to death.  Keep your chin up chuck xxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Awww Kerry I was really hoping it would be good news. But like Flower says it might be a good thing and he might just find that perfect job with a great salary


Sarah  How was B3ndy?? Did she have 2 heads lol!!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Hiya Girls

Kerry - sorry to hear about DH - bless him - I hope things work out OK  

Binty - welcome back hun sounds like you had a FAB time!!!  

Hiya Flower / Sal  

Well we had a great afternoon yesterday and B3ndy is so lovely!!!! (she might not think the same about me!!!)  We had lunch, a potter around Ledbury and then tea and cake   in a cafe!!  Can't wait now till we can all meet up!!!!!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hiya Sarah

Sounds like fun!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Sarah  So glad it went well. 

Flower ,Kerry we will have to arrange our little meet up. and we can treat Kerry to cheer her up.  Lots of cake I think yum yum pigs bum!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Sarah....glad you had a ncie afternoon hun. Can't wait to meet you guys now!

Sal & Flower....Must arrange ours, when is best for you guys? A weekend or after work?


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Morning

It's lovely and sunny here today  

Kerry.. so sorry to hear about your dh  was really hoping it would be good news.
Sal/Flower.. think it's a great idea that you meet up with Kerry and cheer her up
Sarah/B3ndy.. sound like you had fun yesterday

Best get some work done back in a bit


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Either is ok for me. any excuse for a little retail therapy!!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I can come from work and be there about 5'ish as long as you dont mind me look a sight with coming from work!!  

Can we do it end of the month so I've been paid?

Sarah - did you recognise her ok?


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

sounds good to me. I might have dd with me but will try and ditch her!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Its only really wednesdays then I can't do as I go weigh in, thursday would be good?


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Mmm cake.......isn't b3ndy up your way later this month....is she gonna meet up with you guys too?

Flower - yeh we parked in the same car park!!!!!  I phoned her on her mobile and there she was!!!!!

Its weird cos now I really wanna meet you guys in fact can't believe you guys haven't met up before?  Do you live close together (sorry I have no idea of where you live!!!)

Its a lovely day here today!  Hope its lasts all weekend!!!!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I can be there for 5.30, any night is fine for me. Thursday sounds good. How about 28th Sept or 5th October?

Binty...don't work to hard hun, its FRIDAY!  

Sarah...we live within 30 mins/1 hour from each other so not far. Flower works near where I do and Sal is only down the road!


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

I'm feeling left out - none of you live near me


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

where are you Binty?

I think B3ndy is coming up next week but said she would be coming up later in the year to see her friend not sure when that is though?  See if 28th Sept or 5th Oct fits in with her being up here?  I think i can do either.

Sarah, is B3ndy like what you thought?  you get a visual in your mind what somebody looks like dont you


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

I work in London and live near Wembley


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I am coming to London in April for dd's birthday!! Dont you live near Minxy?


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

I think we work near each other not sure where she lives though.


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

you sholud meet up.  Me Flower and Kerry are pretty close. Me and Flower even work for the same company how wierd is that.


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Aw Binty sorry hun...you'll come to the oldies meet up though won't you? Maybe you could meet with B3ndy sometime too, she's not that far from you I don't think.

Right then 28th or 5th it is then! Oh excited now!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

just think we will see each other in the flesh so to speak!!! I hope I dont disappoint you


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Awww Binty you aren't too far from B3ndy are you  

Now you lots up north are you having an evening meeting?     uh oh that means booze and clomid / ex- clomid mentalists!!!!!

Awww Sal stop worrying hun ...are you as mental in real life as you are on here


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Me too!   I'm sure we'll all be lovely!

Won't be able to drink as have to drive home.

If those dates are no good can do any sat afternon when DH is at footie.


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I am easy. Should we all wear a red rose or carry a newspaper??


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

god, i hope you like me too!!! 

i'll be driving as well 

me and sal work for the same company how mad is that! but at different sites.  I actually work closer to sal and kerrys homes rather than live near them.  actually Sal i was in your neck of the woods last night in urmston


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

oooo spooky. what were you doing there??


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

its where my friend lives, i dont know the area though very well, i just come off the motorway and can just about find it


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I live just off the motorway. Have all my life pretty sad really


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I live just off Jct18 of the M6!!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

your posh you live in cheshire!! I am the same junction as the TC


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

i'm off the M66 which is off the M60[br]: 8/09/06, 12:17just been on Trimesters, still nothing on Bev, hope she is ok


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I was wondering about her this morning. Maybe I'll PM Neeta and see if she has heard anything.

I'm not posh! Wait till you meet me!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Sal, have you had post today?  the uni are sending people out a big clear bag with a free copy of the enquirer, new calenders, courses for staff handbook etc.  doesnt take much for us lot to get excited !


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

The sounds good! I want one too! The most I get are old issues of Bar magazine or The Publican!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I'm finishing at 3, can't wait, going to get my hair cut and meeting dh and his golf buddies for a quick drink, home to watch a film and some wine 

whats everyone upto?


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

we have had post but as usual nothing interesting. they probably wont give us anything except a load more thick students!!

Dh is working late so putting dd to bed and then tea infront of the tv. then cycle to meet dh from work then bed.
tomorrow picnic in the park with dh and dd then take away and wine watching a dvd. sunday going to see my great aunt and do my food shopping. abd at some point some housework


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

the weather is lovely 

hope it lasts


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

it is suppose to and I hope so too or else our picnic wont be much fun


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

yeah i'm sure i saw on the bbc weather site that the weekend was good, its so nice to see the sun shining


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

not quite time to put the flip flops away


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

nope, i've got mine on today!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I have got boots and socks on. my feet were freezing this monring

I am off in a minute. Have a fab weekend ladies and enjoy whatever you get upto

Sal xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

you too sal, have a good time 
xxx


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Sal have a fab weekend


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Just been reading Bev's 2ww clomid diary from when she got her BFP, I can't believe that was 9 months ago!  time flies eh


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

I know is there anymore news on how she is?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

no we dont know anymore, I think Kerry was going to pm the girl from the trimester board who has been receiving info about her but I think Kerry is on her lunch at the moment.  Last I heard was she was in and due to be induced within the next 2 days


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Bye Bye everyone......have a good weekend!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

yep, i'm off too soon, just washing pots up!

have a good one xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Flower
 Sarah

Have a great weekend


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

PS. kerry hope dh has had some luck x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Think most of you have gone. SO much for my quiet Friday afternoon, had loads to do all of a sudden.  

x


----------



## Neeta (Jul 28, 2004)

Hi Girls,

Really sorry for the delay.

Bev news on Birth Announcements Thread!!!!!!!!!

Neeta


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Thanks Neeta! xxx

Morning girls, hows things.  Kerry any news on dh hun? 

How is everyone 

I'm a nervous wreck, dh starts his new job today   I cant wait to get home to find out how it went, the first day is just awful!  We stayed up really late last night as we knew we would never sleep so bit bog-eyed today 

AF is due Weds, but I took clomid two days later this month so expecting it Friday, although had backache and twinges since Saturday.  Seeing consultant Weds too

xxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Morning chicks

Isnt it great news about Bev. So good to hear a another success tory. There is a chance for all of us yet!!!!

Did we have a good weekend?

Flower  Dh will be fine. By wednesday it will be like he has been there for years.

Kerry  any news on your dh's job front??

B3ndy  How was the v v expensive wedding?

Sarah  Morning peeps you ok??

Sal x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hiya Sal
Brilliant about Bev, I'm so pleased for her 
how you doing? x


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

i am fine and dandy. Weekend went a little fast though but it was nice


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

It did go quick, although it always does  
nice to see the sun shining


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

It is lovely. I went out on my bike in shorts yestedray which made a pleasant change. I have just finished getting our last bits for Egypt. shorts for dh and some nicks and a bikini for me. And thats us done now no more shopping


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Morning,

Great news about Bev and thumper, I knew it would be a boy! Glad they are both ok.

Weekend went far too quickly for my liking! Didn't do much, had a day out yesterday to trentham Gardens in Stoke, beautiful garden centre and craft village. Could have spent a fortune but bought nothing!

No news about DH's job really. Waiting for his assessment now which will hopefully be next week, the further away the better so we are more likely to get our mortgage protection paid. He spent Friday on the phone with agencies and on websites and is doing the same today too. He says he can't be bothered working properly now so will do the bare minimum this week. See how it goes.

Glad your both OK. Flower...I'm sure DH will settle in quickly.  Sal....hope your weekend was nice.

xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

got everything crossed for dh kerry, and i dont blame him for doing the miminal of work, my dh did exactly the same thing!  why should he work his socks off for them to get rid of him.  I hope something comes up for him soon 
xxxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

you never know he might skive all week then they tell himmhe isnt going and he will then be running round like a nutter trying to catch up!!

Bevs bean had to be a boy because he caused her so much trouble. Boys are more work than girls any day!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

very true!  so he must have been about 3-4 weeks early? I'm sure she was about 2-3 weeks behind my friend and she is due this weekend


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi Girls

I am around today but not feeling too good   having a bad day (feck it , its been a bad year  ) feeling sorry for myself and can't stop crying at stupid things!!!!  

On the plus side isn't it a beautiful day  

B3ndy - How was the wedding?  Did you friends come Sunday?  Did they have the 'news' you thought they would?

Flower - Hope DH's day goes OK  

Kerry - you had a busy last hour on Friday once we had all gone home - bless you  

Sal - When do you go to Egypt?

Binty - Are you around today?

BTW - good news about Bev .....but can't help feeling a little ....bless her hope she is coping well.

Sarah


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

oh Sarah   you cry with us as much as you want, it must be very hard at the moment for you sweetheart


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Sarah.....   honey we're here for you.

I think Bev was due 27th Sept so was 3 weeks early.


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Sarah you cry  away hun if you need to . It might make you feel better


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Its quiet.... 

Why can't we only work 3 day weeks


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

why cant we just work tuesday and wednesday!!!

Just been checking all the security stuff for the airport. No lip balm or creams of any sort in your hand luggage!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Your kidding?? I can't live without lip balm! Especially when flying!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

me neither, chapped lips otherwise!


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Phew just managed to log on quickly really busy at mo so not much time for personals

Flower.. your dh will be fine and by the end of the week he will have settled right in
Sal.. you must be getting excited about your hol
Kerry.. that's what my dh did
Sarah.. so sorry your feeling   let it all out hun   we are here for you
B3ndy.. how was the wedding  

Well we had a lovely weekend went to see my niece for her 3rd birthday on Saturday and had lazy day at home yesterday - am so please that the   shining and absolutly great news about Bev  

Dh went to work today to hand everything back and he said this afternoon he's going to chase allt he agencies etc.

Well best get back to work will try to chat more later.

Binty


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Hey Binty - you busy bee you!!!  

Sal - you can buy a lip balm at the airport though can't you and carry on?  

Thanks girls....I just feel I am always so miserable   and that you will all be fed up of me!!!!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I am the same. I am knackered without my l'occitane lip balm and my body lotion. But it says you can take lipstick but not lip balm?? Hopefully they might relax the measures a little before we go or I am gonna be chapped lip city!!

Binty   nice to hear from you hun dont work to hard

sarah  We are never fed up with you your one of us!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Sarah hun were here through the good times and the bad thats why we are such good FF   Dont ever feel you cant tell us how youre feeling no matter often it happens that you are low      

 Binty, thanks hun


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

we all have ups and downs and thats what we are all here for. and I wouldnt have it any other way sometimes I dont know  what I would do without you lot


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

ladies I LOVE you all!!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Sarah....son't worry about being   hun, we love you no matter what.

God I'm bored......


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

me to i just want to go home and make the most of the sunshine


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

i wanna go home to bed....i'm exhausted. could quite easily put my head on the desk and snore my head off.  got 15 messages on my answerphone and i can't face ringing any of them back


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

stuff them!!! thats what I say another day wont kill them. have you heard from dh ?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

sounds good to me!

nothing yet, i dont know what time his lunch time is or anything, he should be home for 6pm a the latest.  Getting low backache and AF twinges since Saturday, one week before AF is due (friday) so now I'm thinking its coming early and will probably be Weds when I'm seeing my consultant and I'll be too ill to go grrrr


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Dose yourself up on pk if it does arrive and just take it easy. I am sure you will be ok for your appt. You never know af might just not arrive and then you wont need your cons appt


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

yeah i will, I'll take one of my PK's on Weds am that Bev said were ok to take during the 2ww.  I'm going on my own too as dh obviously cant have time off.  at least that new carpark is open which is much easier


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

you know where I am if you need someone for support. I am only across the road


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Thank you Sal xxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I am off to Asdas now to get some flour for DD's bread for school.

Have alovely afternoon and dont work to hard. and ladies be good!!!!!!!!!


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

I feel like I've done a days work already and I've got a meeting from 4-6 today which I have to attend and won't be home til 7:30


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

see ya Sal 
xxx[br]: 11/09/06, 12:567.30? oh no thats terrible Binty. can you take any time back for it?


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Bye Sal  

Binty - awww poor you hun you work too hard  

Flower - what time did you and DH get to sleep last night?

Kerry - is DBB around today?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

we went up about midnight, then dh was reading through some stuff he had to take with him so lights out about 12.30 but we didnt sleep right through, had an hour then woke up, then nodded off again...that type of thing. I'm tired probably because AF is due too xxx[br]: 11/09/06, 13:21
Girls - can anyone remember who it was who took their clomid tablets then tested for a BFP and was the outcome ok? Its for sailaice if you can reply to her post x


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Nope I remember Lucy Loud doing it but she m/c later I think....BUT there was someone else......has sailaice got a BFP then?  

Flower - I did not sleep well cos all the cats were out last night and I was worrying about them!!!!!  They all survived the night (and the grey cat!!!)


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

awwww I'm glad they were ok, bless them.  we can't vote yet on the photo of them?

Sailaice has had a funny AF and is concerned as she has taken her clomid


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

end of the month hun and its me and freddie!!!!  Has to be a piccie of owner and pet!!!!  I look a right wally!!!!!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

morning - I mean - afternoon chicks.....was sooooooooooooooooo lovely knowing I didn't have to get up for work today - even if it has been a manic one (doing lots of chores after our few days away)

The wedding was v.good....though the bride made me v   when I saw her spending the evening knocking back the booze - she's 3 months preggers with number 3 (just not fair!! some people really don't appreciate how lucky they are!) It was def a v.expensive few days too - all in all we reckon going to this wedding set us back about £700 (never mind the 2 days off work too!) 
Came home to a bit of   news too...my SIL (the one who had a miscarriage at Easter) found out she was pregnant again last week but may be having another miscarriage  ..she's going for a scan today to find out one way or the other today...don't think I'm even meant to know either so can't say anything.

Flower - any word from dh yet? hope today went well for him and he likes the job.

Binty - hi ya hon - glad you enjoyed the cruise...make sure if you can you get that Caribbean one booked - sounds amazing.

Sal - sorry I missed you - still shopping eh?!  ...how long til you're off to Egypt?

Kerry - just been catching up on the news with your dh - what can I say....I hope it is good news for him rather than redundancy - but it sounds like he's being very pro-active if it is bad news. You must be feeling very apprehensive about it all though.

Sarah -   to you today hon....and don't feel bad about feeling  ....as we chatted about last week it has been a rough year for you - you and dh will really benefit from your break away...time to chill out and just be together. And like the others said - we're all here for you!!

BTW girls - doesn't look like I'll be up North next week after all....one of the friends I was meant to be seeing now has to work - so we're going to postpone the trip til later in the month or next month perhaps....if I get a date I'll let you guys know though just in case we can meet up. 

S
xx


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

B3ndy.. I know what you mean some people just think they have the right to do whatever they want makes me so  
Sarah.. I'm like that esp with my little girl she's so small and we have lots of foxes near us  
Kerry.. you busy hun  
Flower.. hopefully you nad dh will catch up on sleep tonight - it's always daunting when you start a new job.
Sal.. have a good afternoon


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

B3ndy did you get v pi$$ed and make a fool of yourself   at the wedding.

[email protected]@dy bride....... 

bad news about SIL bless her hope she is OK maybe its a false alarm


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

yes I did get VV p***ed but got caught up chatting to one of the guests who's going through a terrible time at the moment (never met her before in my life) so I spent most of night lending her my ear to bend!! didn't even get a chance for a boogie!! 
Still waiting to hear from my bro with some news - am hoping it's a false alarm too.


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

I'm sending you SIL and brother loads of        that all will be ok.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hiya B3ndy, wow 700 quid 
you could have had 2 weeks in spain for that!  And as for the bride, some people really do not have a clue how lucky they are.    sorry to hear about your SIL too    
Nothing from dh yet, i dont think he'll ring now, i'll just expect him home at 6 and hope he is smiling  
How was your meet up with Sarah?  

me, sal and Kerry were talking about meeting up after pay day prob early oct so if it fits in with your visit up here even better 

Sarah, you ok chuck  

Binty,hope the afternoon and meeting goes really quickly, have a relaxing evening when you do finally get home  

Starting with AF aches and pains proper now, not due till Friday


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

My friends and I are currently trying to re-negotiate childcare/work commitments Flower - so it'll be a few weeks before I know when I'll be coming up North anyway.
Sarah and I had a top afternoon- we spent more than two hours yapping away over lunch - how we didn't get chucked out I don't know!!  ...and then found another cafe for a 'cake stop' and carried on yabbering as if we'd known each other years.....and although I'd seen a v.small photo of Sarah (sorry Sarah talking 'about' you as if you're not here!! ) before she didn't look like I imagined her to (i thought she'd be shorter for some reason - like my height - but then there aren't many short ar*ses like me around! )...it's funny how you 'build' pictures of people.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

it is awwww.

have you seen that Bev has posted?[br]: 11/09/06, 15:06oops sorry, sent without finishing!

its lovely that you got on so well, like old friends. considering we don't really know each other yet we feel like we do dont we


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Flower.. have you got a pk's with you today?
B3ndy.. how short are you then?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I have got some pk's Binty but it seems to be easing off again now, will have a nice bath when i get in me thinks.
Lovely of Bev to think of us eh, bless her. So glad she is doing ok


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

just saw Bev post Flower - as I was getting round to sending her my congrats - a boy eh?!! I wonder if she thought it would be?
sorry to hear you're having a mare with pain right now hon - here's hoping your consultant will have some idea about how to magic it all away on Wed. I spoke to my acupuncturist this am about my horrid af this month - and have now agreed to give some chinese herbs a go this month as a one off - as she says I'm not making as fast progress as she'd hoped....I can but give it a try I guess til I see the new NHS consultant in Oct

Binty - i'm only 5ft 2"...but I like to think nice things come in small packages!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

tar B3ndy, just feels very early, I normally get AF pains right near to AF coming and then the proper stuff comes once AF actually arrives.  Bloomin clomid eh!  interesting about the chinese meds, i remember one of the girls on the bubbs/angels thread saying about some chinese meds and she got a BFP, can't remember who it was, ShellyM I think?


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Going to log off now as will be leaving for meeting in 10 mins

Chat to you all tomorrow


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Binty - hope the meeting doesn't drag on too long!

xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

wheres Kerry?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I'm here! Sorry been really busy and DBB in a foul mood today. She's just gone out to a supplier so got some time, but our accoutant is here too so being careful.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

ah right, as long as you are ok.


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

silly old baggage - send her to Tesco's for some croissants!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

i'm off soon girlies, see you tomorrow, have a lovely evening 

xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I've been so good today girls, but bored now so could eat [email protected] but not going to! Got some nuts and dried fruit to tide me over. 

B3ndy...get you with your time off, lucky monkey! Glad you and Sarah had a lovely time together. Can't believe the wedding as £700! Thats terrible!

Flower...hope your pains go away hun.   thoughts

Binty..I know you've gone but take care nad have an easy night tonight hun.

Sarah..how you feeling honey?

xxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Bye Flower .....

Well done Kerry!!!!  

B3ndy - you make me laff hun....didn't we have a giggle!!!!!  Tall me?  actually I imagined you taller than me    Did you go back to that shop on Saturday? and did you do b'fast @ tescos or the castle?


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Flower - have a good night - and hope your dh comes home with that big beaming smile on his face (make sure you have a bottle or two or three   in the fridge to celebrate his first day!)

Kerry - good for you - i've been better than I thought at home today - just my shreddies and then two wholemeal pittas with half fat cheese and branston. haven't done my cross trainer yet - but plenty of time - got to get out in the garden yet and cut the grass as a surprise for dh before he gets home (it's a petrol mower though so got no idea!!  - may get my dad round to help!)

Sarah -     at me being tall - my twin took all my 'tall genes' he's nearly six foot!! Lucky b**ger...no we didn't go the antiques place - I was feeling too 'rough' after Friday night    maybe another time!! and we ended up paying £25    EACH for a b'fast at the castle as dh was still hung over and couldn't be bothered going to Tesco's (still - he was paying - so that was his choice!!)


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

£25 each for breakfast   [email protected]@dy hell what was it caviar


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

It wanted to be - i made sure i ate my £25 worth and more - I felt sick afterwards!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I would have done too! Wow I can't believe that!

So what do you have planned while your off? How is your house coming along?


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

not a lot planned as it was a bit of a surprise to be spending this month at home really.

first off - need to get bathroom finished - the tiler is coming to do walls at end of this week - then I can get painting rest of walls/woodwork - window - get the glass in window replaced...then we have to wait a fortnight for the builder to get back off his honeymoon (yes it was his rather expensive wedding we went to...he and dh grew up living next door to one another) and then the sanitaryware will get fitted - and not a moment too soon!!!!!!!!! it'll be nearly a year since we first started the blasted room.

As for the rest of the time - I want to concentrate on loosing weight and chilling really - I won't get this chance again so I want to make the most of it health wise as I want to give getting a natural bfp my best shot this month, with no stress or shift work to worry about.

What about your house - or are you putting stuff on hold til after dh knows more about his job?[br]: 11/09/06, 16:28right girls - have managed to convince my dad to come round and help me cut the grass after his trip to the gym ..........so am offski now to go and get everything sorted for him.

have a good night peeps.

C's ya all tomorrow!

  

S
xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Your right hun, its a good opportunity to do everything "right". You cna get diet sorted and exercise and know that you've given it your best shot.

We've not done anything in the house since last October, I think! We'll definitely be waiting a bit longer until we know what's happening. I'm hoping that either he doesn't get made redundant or that he finds a superduper job anyway and leaves. It would do him and us the world of good - both financially and as a morale booster.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Morning girls

B3ndy, sounds like a great month to me    How fab just to get things organised and have time for yourself

Kerry, how are you, dh get anywhere with the agencies yesterday  

Sarah, how you feeling today honey  

Binty, hope you got home at a reasonable hour last night  

Sal, how are you today, did you go out on your bike last night  

Well girls I feel really   today, I'm probably over-reacting but I can't help it and maybe I'm premenstrual too.  dh came home last night, he didnt seem very happy at all but I'm hoping its just because its a new job and it was the first day.  Because they make totally different things to what he knew before he is having a couple of months training learning how the machinery works before he gets back into the office as the manager and dealing with customers (he needs to know how the machines work etc so he knows what he is talking about).  He was really looking forward to doing this, getting his hands dirty etc like he used to when he was an apprentice but he said he just felt like a spare part, didnt know what he was doing (which is to be expected) but the lads were busy etc. he said he just felt like a lost sheep   I'm hoping its just first day and all that and he will soon find his feet.  It was strange him coming home in overalls instead of a suit, its like when we were 17 again!!  I told him to look on the bright side, if they wanna pay him all that money to stand around doing bugger all then more fools them!  It must just be a bit of a shock to the system when you come from a job that you know inside out.


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Morning

Awww Flower he will be fine soon. I had to do that when I changed companies. Back to the shop floor to learn from the bottom up. It does work. But then I had dd and forgot all about it!!

Sarah How are you today??

Kerry hope DBB isnt in. So we can chat

B3ndy Glad the wedding went ok. I hope yoiu have some good news today from your bro.

Binty You work far to hard. I hope they appreciate you

I didnt goout on my bike last night. We had dinner then did some gardening and then dd had a tantrum because she was tired so dh put her to bed and she was asleep by 630pm. So we watched midsomers murders and dh rubbed my head as I had a right head ache. then we were in bed for 9pm. but why is it that when your ov'ing you feel like loads of nookie when you know you cant as I dont want to ttc until november. it really gets on my nerves. It just ssnt the same is it??

sal x[br]: 12/09/06, 08:54  Where are you all this morning??


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Morning

Flower.. dh will be fine my dh was the same when he got his last job kept saying he felt like the newbie   but settled in after a week.
Sal.. wish I could get an early night - will try to get dh in bed early tonight  
B3ndy.. must be lovely to get all the jobs done.  How did the grass cutting go  
Kerry.. How are you hun?
Sarah.. are you around today?

Well cd16 today and having ov twinges so will have to make sure I jump dh tonight   was too tired when I go in meeting dragged on and on go home at 8pm - didn't even have the energy for studying either.

Hope you all had a good evening TTFN back in a bit

Binty


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

just had ov pains!!!! wey hey not had them for ages Looks like the weight loss might of worked. BT next week to find out


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

thats great Sal!  Very interested to see what the results say   

 Binty, enjoy your BMS tonight


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I have never looked foward to a bt this much!!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi Girls I am here busy and feeling a little  

Flower - I am sure DH will get into it its horrid starting a new job  

Sal - Woo Hoo ov pains that is GREAT!  Keep us posted on the BT results!

Kerry/Binty & B3ndy - Hello how are YOU!!!  

I am CD20 and been having ov pains for about 5 days now   EWCM started at the weekend and we have been BMS ing every other day hoping I get a +OPK tomorrow....I hate oving sooo late!!!  Have accupuncture tonight   hey guess I shouldn't moan I never ovulated before and now I am moaning about oving late!!!!  God nothing pleases me does it?


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

funny you should mention ewcm I had that yesterday and never thought anything of it. For once it is looking good!!


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Great news sal   keep us posted on bt results

My ov pains are really bad sharp stabbing pain its making me feel sick so taking some paracetamol but if that doesn't help I think I'll be going home.  Looks like BMS might be off tonight if the pain doesn't get any better


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

thats just like me this month, mine were really painful, i couldnt walk straight.  try a warm bath.  i thought we'd never manage BMS but did manage a quick one if you catch my drift


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

why is there any other than a quick one


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Flower.. I know that feeling they are getting that bad that my leg keeps going weak  

Sarah..   a quick one


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Morning,

Sorry for my tardy start, been really busy; DBB is off out for a presentation and is away over night so have had loads to do. DH had a productive day yesterday, spoke to agencies and applied for 2 jobs which both sounds great (one for GAP!) And the agent he got this job with rang him this am and said they'd do all they can for him. Just have to wait for his assessment now, which will be next week. He said that even if he doesn't go he will still look for something better.

Sal....  at the "other than a quickie" quip! Hope your OK, good news about the OV pains Hun, and EWCM.

Flower...honey try not to get  . He will be fine. Starting a new job is always stressful and I'm sure it was first day blues. He will settle in in no time at all. Big  , chin up.

Sarah....Good that your ov'ing apres clomid Hun,   thoughts.

Binty...Poor you Hun having such a bust time. I don't envy you not getting home till 8pm. Hope today is a bit shorter, and that you get some   tonight !!

B3ndy...what are you up to today missy? Anything exciting? Any news about SIL?

xxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

morning missy wondered where you were

It must be something in the air. DH has just phoned and said that his company have just laid off 2 men in another office and they are coming to them on Thursday to lay some off in Manchester. looks like we are all in the same boat at the mo


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Sal/Kerry.. [email protected]@dy typical   why does this have to happen - I hope that both your dh's will be safe.


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

morning chicks

well it wasn't good news for my SIL - she's had another miscarriage - not surprisingly she's devastated but the docs have told her they won't do any investigations until she's had 3 (grrrrr - not wot she wants to hear right now) don't know what to say as I don't think i was meant to know yet. They might be coming
down this weekend so I might offer to take my neice out for the day to the zoo and give them some space.

So a bit of a poo start to the day - how is everyone else today?

Kerry - sounding promising for your dh - like he says maybe this is a good opp to get out there and see what's about anyway.

Sal - hope your dh isn't facing bad news this week - what the   is going on right now? i've never heard of so many people facing redundancy - I thought the country's economy was meant to be strong at the moment. How is dd finding it being back at school?

Sarah - good to see you're feeling more   today - how are the 'boyz'? any more sign of Grey Cat?

Flower - I hope your dh finds things improve soon at work - being the 'new boy' can't be easy anyway but I'm sure it won't be long before he finds his feet. Have you got all your questions sorted for the consultant tomorrow?

btw - has anyone seen that ad for the new clearblue digital hpt - wot's so 'revolutionary' about it? does anyone know?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Aw B3ndy I'm really sorry about SIL, thats so  .  I have seen the advert, not sure it so revolutionary! I not had the result I want yet so it can't be!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

awww B3ndy I know just how your SIL feels. Just be there for them and thats all you can do.

DD is loving being back at school. And she is sleeping really well aswell coz she is knackered[br]: 12/09/06, 11:55just worked out my dates and if everything runs toplan I should be ov'ing while we are in Egypt. So that would be the perfect time for us to start ttc again. thats if everything goes according to plan


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

thanks girls - it's hard to know what to do in this situation but she's a tough cookie and will come through this hopefully and things will get better for her soon.

i was wondering that Kerry about the new clearblue test - whether it can always give a bfp!!!

Sal - i bet dd is pooped....tell her to make the most of her time at school though - she'll be in the big bad world of 'work' before she knows it and then it's all downhill from there!!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

a right little ray of sunshine you are!!!

Only joking. She wants to be a vet but that will probably change. i started her uni fund when she was born and mmy mum started her mortgage fund


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Sal - sorry to hear about dh, what the hell is going on. I guess i should shut up moaning, at least dh is back in work now.  I hope he is ok and he isnt one of the unlucky ones 

B3ndy - sorry to hear about your SIL   All you can do is be there if they need you.  

Not sorted out questions for tomorrow yet, got it all in my head.  The main is obviously is he doing anything about the cyst, after these last 2 clomid months is that it till IVF (he said last time it would be) and shall I restart Met on its own, anything else we can do etc.  I'll be sure to tell him i've lost nearly 2 stone too.  Anyone else think of anything?


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Sal - what a lucky girl dd is to have a mum and gran like that - looking after her welfare now, not many people look into the future like that - so good for you.

Flower - what about asking about injectibles like Witchie's having (and Twiggy got her bfp on? - wonder how she's doing these days?)


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

B3ndy.. so sorry to hear about your SIL   some dr's can be insenstive  .  All you can do is be there for her and your bro.
Sal.. thats worked out well for you heres hoping you come back from Egypt with a little bean  
Flower.. don't leave without the answers to your questions
Kerry.. you busy hun  
Sarah.. don't work too hard - just realised that's a bit cheeky coming from me sorry


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Ask about the different waiting list times and where you are on the list?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

They don't do the waiting list Sal, thats with Dr Liebermans unit where I'm on the list. Dr Seif is my gynae for endo and also trying to get me pregnant in the meantime if that makes any sense?

What are the injectables all about i dont really understand it?[br]: 12/09/06, 12:24
I've p/m Witchie to ask, thanks x


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Sal - OMG I hope DH's job is OK hun   what the feck is going on  

   @ quick one.....I was only saying to DH if me and him had started TTC when we first met I reckon we 'could' have had loads of kids    all we ever did was   !!!!  DH was a 'young' man then and we both had loads of stamina     plus I was a student so no stress and worries really    

B3ndy - I am SO sorry to hear about your SIL isn't life [email protected] sometimes?  A friend of mine had a baby with Edwards syndrome which was stillborn last September and they had a BFP again this summer and a m/c at 9  weeks....however they took the embryo away for tests to see if baby was a boy or had edwards syndrome and the tests revealed it was a girl with downs syndrome.    (think I might of told you this last week  )

Gotta go and grab some lunch I AM STARVING !!!!

BTW Binty - Yeh you cheeky moo!!!!!  Workaholic you are!!!!

Flower - sounds great that, DR Seif trying to get you preggers


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

oops sorry Sarah!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

ditto - the 'being at it like rabbits' when we were younger Sarah - God to think how much I used to worry about getting pregnant then and now it's the other way round!

Flower - from what I gather the injectibles are similar to the drugs you would use for IVF except you don't go down the route of stimming/egg collection etc....i'm going to ask my new consultant about them next month as they've never been offered to me.


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

at "being at it like rabbits"

To think that I took to emergency pill a couple of times as well in the early days with dh


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Same here. We were at it all the time, worrying that we'd get PG at 17. Little did we know we'd be struggling when we started trying at 27! Its so unfair isn't it, all that wasted dosh on contraception!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

i might ask him then


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Those were the days eh girls!! no mortgages or bills to worry about!! i was more worried about whether I could afford a new pair of shoes from Ravel or Dolcis!!  

Right - nuff of me...i'm offski to do some errands for dh - I'm hoping maybe he'll get so used to me being at home and getting stuff done he'll want me to do it full time!! I WISH!! 

Hopefully catch ya's laters chicks - although I'm going out with my mum - so it could be a while - if there's no sign of me by tomorrow morning, send out a search party!!!!!

S
xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

oh yes they were the days, shopping in manchester on a Saturday without a care in the world, making sure I had the cash to go out friday, sat and sunday night. and dolcis! that takes me back [br]: 12/09/06, 12:51bye B3ndy, have fun xx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I am off now too chicks. eyebrow wax for me then swimming lessons for dd. 

flower  Are you about tomorow? What time is your appt? Fingers crossed hun it is a good one


Kerry,Binty and Sarah    have anice evening and Kerry stay away from the goodies

B3ndy have a good one!!


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

have a great afternoon B3ndy

  Sal

I know staying in bed on a Sunday morning - no cleaning, washing, ironing etc


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

oh yesssss, staying in bed all day on a weekend bliss!

Sal - will be here till 12'ish tomorrow.  need to get my letter out, think appt is either 1 or 1.30, have a good night xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Remember being able to go shopping with £50 and practically buying  awhole new wardrobe!! And getting secretly drunk and hvaing to act sober to your parents!  

Bye B3ndy, have fun!

Bye Sal, have a good waxing session!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

does anyone know anything about chickenpox?  am i right that once the spots are out you aren't contagious.  i'm meeting up with some work colleages on thurs, one of which has the spots which are now clearing up, she was told she would have been contagious the days before the spots come out.  I'm just a bit apprehensive because i'm in the 2ww, i didnt even give it a thought till one of the girls said they werent coming because she is seeing her 8 week pg neice on friday


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Flower - think that is right about the chickenpox hun.

Gosh we are reminising now aren't we!!!!    What did I start?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

tar hun


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Yes hun thats right, once spots are out and clearing your not contagious.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

thanks Kerry, thats a relief.  i know i cant keep thinking what if each month not after this long as the chances are very slim.

xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Packing up in 5 mins or so girls, so see you tomorrow. i wont be around much as only here till 12 so will probably be busy.  I've just realised that i'm only here next week then i've got a few days off 

  xxxx have a lovely evening


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

i've just found out if you click on somebodys name and they have pics you see them straight away


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

just ignore me, apparently they have taken that feature off temporarilly 

see ya x


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

you are   flower    

have a good evening!!!!! 

I am off shortly too so Byeeeeee everyone!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I'm all alone again  

Got a few twinges today, nothing like last month though. Does that mena I won't OV this cycle?? Don't know who I'm asking as you've all gone!


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Sorry went to lunch and internet connection crashed   only just come back on and looks like I've missed you all.

Hope you all have good evenings will try to chat tomorrow but have lots of meetings.

Binty


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Morning girls,

I'm early today! Just going for breakfast and I'll be back.

xxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

morning chicks


How are we today??

Swimming was good dd is making great progress. Waxing huirt like mad but the old uni brow looks much better

sal xx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Sorry flower almost forgot. how did DH get on yesterday?? Did he feel any better


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Oh Sal that sounds nasty.

Flower...how did DH get on?


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Morning All!!!

Just a quickie as I have a busy morning  

Flower - How did DH get on yesterday ? 

Sal - I had my eyebrows done last Friday - love it once they are done  

Binty - Gosh you were at work late last night....you OK  

Kerry - Could you not sleep or something    Is DBB in her PJ's  

B3ndy - You OK?  Had Acupuncture last night and was there for 1 1/2 hours   she did loads I was so chilled last night (and still am today!!!) loads of needles and moxa....practically slept through BMS last night      Skin still terrible and she said it could get worse before it gets better   oh well there is always the paper bag option.

Gotta go......catch you all a bit later.

Sarah


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I am bored already roll on 1335pm so I can go home. And I am breaking in some new sandals for my hols and it looks like rain. So guess who is gonna look a right dick walking to the car


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

oh Sal you kill me!

I'm bored too, have stuff to do but can't be  .

Not started BMS yet...naughty . Both been too tired last two days but I'm only CD12 today so we should be ok. Will defo do it tonight after Diva Fever class, I'll need a lie down by then!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

hopefully we can get back to "normal" sex after today as the risk of oving should of gone. then only one more month of saying NO then back to jumping him at every god given opportunity


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Morning Lovelies,

Hope you all had a good evening.

Flower.. how did dh get on yesterday
Kerry.. just don't wear yourself out  
Sal.. waxing always hurst me too end up with red marks and everything   but its great when its done
Sarah.. yep all hell broke loose at work yesterday [email protected]@dy tenants  

Had a quiet evening last night on my own dh went out as I had studying to do he came home at 12pm and I was still hard at it didn't realise the time    Managed   then promptly fell asleep  

Well best get going lots to do again today will try to chat between meetings.

Binty


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Is it home time yet??


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Not quite Sal! You've only got 3 hours though, I've got 6.5!

Binty...your working so hard hun!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Binty you put me to shame. My new sunglasses have arrived and I  must say they look rather cool!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

What are you like! You spendaholic!  

DH's birthday next week, he's asked me not to spend loads due to redundancy looming, so what can I get him?


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Pics made me laugh  

Does he have any hobbies


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

morning chicks

no need to send out the search party!   although we did stay out a while - didn't get back til just before 5pm!!  

Sal







f[/img] for your hols!

Kerry - howz your dh today? any more job hunting? I'll have a think on the b'day pressie front....As for the ov'ing question I'm afraid I'm a bit







about that hon coz I have lots of twinges 'down below' throughout the month and don't have bt's anymore - so I haven't got a clue if i'm still ov'ing or not.

Sarah - an HOUR AND A HALF for pin pricking!!    no wonder you felt/still feel relaxed. has your therapist suggested herbs yet?

Well ' Mission Impossible Month 35 ' started last night - dh had the cheek to tell me he was too tired - but that didn't last long......the diet has started - though not going back to weight watchers (i'm just cutting out all the cr*p) and it's off to water aerobics at 12 today...so who knows.

Howz everyone else today?

S
xx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Sal - I wrote a long chunk in there about you and your sandals and hols - and it's not blinkin' gone in !!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

He plays golf and football. Saw a nice golf t-shirt the other day he like, a Ping one. Might see if I can get that. Also got him a couple of Clinique goodies he likes. Just stuck now though.


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Is it for dh's birthday Kerry? How about booking him a nice relxing massage or some reflexology. My dh loves that


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

In case I miss you Flower  Good luck chick and make sure you ask loads of questions


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Kerry - how about a ticket to see his fav footy team play?

Flower







for your appointment - sock it to him and make sure you get sommit done about that pain

God - I just realised it missed out my original post to Binty AND Flower too







and I can't remember what I wrote as I'm too







at the moment with our







builder.....the tiler is coming tomorrow so I've swept the b'room floor after the builder (who quite frankly should have done it himself!) fitted the skirting ....and I've found GLUE on our new floor tiles!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm so angry I could bop him! I've just shouted down the phone at dh instead (it's his mate!)


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Do we need to take cover today B3ndy

And what was the comment about flip flops??


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

He has a season ticket for City already, but good suggestion   I could book him a massage but my best mate is using as test cases oon her aromatherapy course! AGGHHHHHHHHH..why are men so difficult to buy for!

B3mdy...don't blame you for being mad! I would be fuming  

I've got such a headache, had the same yesterday!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I have been having bad headaches too. for about the last 2 weeks. 
How about a nice night in a hotel and you can pamper him nudge nudge wink wink!!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Yeah - take cover - bl**dy cowboy - it doesn't look like he bothered putting any floorsheets down before he even started - I'm sooooooooooooooooooooooooo peed off - coz the tiles weren't cheap either.

right - i'm just off to tidy up my 'lady garden' before aqua aerobics - I'll be back in a bit!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

He he he...have fun B3ndy. 

Sal...I was going to do that but decided I'd best wait to see what happens with his job. Might do a nice meal at home, have  a nice bath and a bit of naughty jiggy!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Get some candles from Au Natarel (sp) and put your best undies on!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Sounds like a plan!  

Flower...I've probably missed you but   for your appt honey.


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Flower - fingers crossed for you!!

 chicks - off to aerobics now - and then got to go and tick a few more chores off the list (hopefully tomorrow will be a little quieter only got tiler man to look after - hopefully he won't let us down this time!!)

will try and catch you all laters - if not - ta ta til tomorrow


 

S
xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Ughhhhhh  just eating my apple when I read about B3ndy tidying her lady garden    liking those smilies where are they from?  

Kerry - I bought DH a PSP for his b'day wish I hadn't now!!!!  It would not surprise me if he played it whilst we had BMS!!!!!! 

Sal - You should get your headaches checked out hun

Binty - you ARE a workaholic hun....take it easy....how you managed BMS at the that time of night !!!!!

Flower - Good luck for your appointment hun...hope you are OK.

Sarah


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Sarah  I think it might be staring at the pc for to long that it giving me head aches. I should really get some work done instead of sufing the net!!

i just want to go home now. Only 40 mins and counting.


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I am off home now peeps

Have great nite and be good!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Sal - do you wear glasses? 

Right I am gonna say BYE now as not sure if I will be back on today  

Take care everyone!

Sarah


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Another quiet one then!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Morning Peeps.....Gosh this week is dragging isn't it?

Sorry Kerry were you lonely yesterday PM?  
Well what has happened to the weather.....its pi$$ing down here today and I have flip flops on!!!!!  

Sal - you OK today?  Manage not to jump DH?

Flower - How did you get on yesterday?  

Binty - Still hard @ work....did you manage BMS last night?

B3ndy - you still on the warpath with builders?  

I got a +OPK today!!!! Finally.....we didn't BMS last night BUT we did the night before and will do tonight and then again either Friday night or Saturday morning.....(I never know what to do cos of DH's lazy sperm!!!)  

I went to bed @ 8pm last night and slept right through until 6.40am today   must have been the acupuncture.....but have woken up to more spots  

catch you all later


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Morning

Yep Sarah I managed not to jump dh. By the time we gfotr out the trafford centre I was that knackered I fell asleep straight away.

It is lagging it down here to. Lucky for me I put my boots on this morning!!

Kerry  Was you lonely yesterday hun?? How is Dh has he heard anything?

Flower  How was the appt? Anything good to report?

B3ndy  You lady of leisure you. What you got planned for today?

Binty  Your probably woprking really hard already

I cant be bothered this week seem to be having real trouble motivating myself. Oh well nearly Friday

Sal x


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

morning chicks

  ...I know B3ndy out of her pit before 10.30am!!!!!!!!!!! I was up at 8am to see the tiler in - lucky for him he decided to turn up today otherwise I would really have lost it. We can save the tiles that have been glued thank god - it'll just take a bit of scraping and white spirit (and I know something else I can take my scraper too once the builder gets back from his honeymoon!!  )

Sarah  -    for this month - every other day should be fine hon - as you say you don't want to tire out those   (btw - those smileys are from smileypaddotcom...though i've already managed to lose the icon i downloaded onto the laptop!)

Sal - what were you doing at the TC last night? not buying more for your hols I hope! 

Flower - how did it go yesterday? good hopefully!

Kerry - sorry you were on your own y'day afternoon - I didn't get back til 5.30pm....but I'll be around for a good  today hon!!

Binty - hope you're ok and not working too hard.

Well - so much for the lady of leisure - since Monday I haven't had time to scratch my  
...y'day after aqua aerobics (my mum and I were the only non-white haired ladies there!! ) I then dropped our bath feet off to be chromed, did a food shop, came home - started cleaning - then went to buy some tool stores for dh (which didn't fit into my dad's car and there was a HUGE thunderstorm in which he and I got SOAKED - had to call dh to come in his car to pick us up!!) and finally finished cleaning at 12 last night!! I do much less when I'm at work.

And today - I willl be mostly..................on here!! 

S
xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

B3ndy - you don't wanna come and clean my house too do you  

Have you managed to get your hair done yet?  

I don't feel very positive really this month just feel we won't EVER conceive naturally ....we have our private cons on the 28th and AF probably due around that time.

better do a  bit of work.......WE CANT ALL HAVE A MONTH OFF WORK!!!!!!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Sarah  Never say never hun!!!!!

Yep B3ndy I was trying to get some shorts for my hols. But as usual all the autumn winterstuff is out so not much choice. I did manage to get 1 pair and a nice skirt from Per una


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Sarah- anyone would think you were jealous of my month off!!   ...I'm liking it right now - but god knows how I'll feel after 4 weeks of this!! and No I havent managed to get my hair done yet - am waiting for my normal colour girl to get back off hols (and to be paid tomorrow!)
And stay    - you did it once - you CAN do it again!!

Sal - have you looked online for shorts? or M&S - I got a pair there a couple of weeks ago - in prep for my month in the sun (lot of good they are now!)


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I got some cropped linen pants from m and s and 1 pair of john rocha shorts from debenhams. I think that is all i will need now as  I have got my new swimming cossie and a new bikini. And as we will be fertile when we are out there I wont be letting him out the bedroom that much anyway


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

.....is it just you guys or is dd going too?


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

nope egypt is just the 2 of us so god help him!!!!! He thought he was going for a rest. I informed him that if my dates run like normal then it will be bms week that week and he went white!!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

....he'd better get his sleep in now then!!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

just popping out to do an errand for the tiler!!!!!  ...back in half hour!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

cheeky so and so!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Boo! I am here....but so is DBB! Will pop on when I can. Hope your all ok.

xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Any word from Flower?? Hope she's ok.


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

no news from flower yet??

kerry  Tell her to go and boil her big fat head we have gossip to be getting on with


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Back again - I may aswell call myself Mrs Errand runner this week -    to any other so and so who asks me to do anything for them for the rest of today!!

Kerry   hon - is the old baggage around ALL day today?

Anyone had any word from Flower? I wonder if the witch has arrived and she's in pain so stayed at home today?


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

hope she is ok

B3ndy  so it wouldnt be a good time to ask you to come and clean my house then while your off


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

...not today hon!!....it's ME time today!! ......though I LOVVVVVVEEEEE cleaning - I was seriously considering leaving journalism and setting up a cleaning business but realised I get quite grossed out looking down other peoples dirty loos!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Yuck! I would too! That must be the worst part. Did you see "How Clean is your House" last night?? Unbelieveable!  

Ah, maybe   has got Flower, I hope not though.


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

no - but I do love that programme...I was watching 'Lost It' on ITV - quite sad - but good


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I taped losing it so dont tell me what happened. 

We watched dalziel and pascoe from the weekend then I fell asleep after all my shopping


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

was that a new series Sal - coz i only saw last weeks and this weeks and then it said the series had ended...did I miss sommit?


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

it was a new series but they only ever make about 2 like midsomers murders


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

we saw Katie out of Emmerdale last night in the TC and David Hasselhoff was there signing his book. The queues were mad for him god knows why I always thought he was a bit of a dickhead


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Oh my god David Hasselhoff was in the TC?? I wish I'd seen him! I think he is hilarious! So Mid-Life crisis its funny!

Not a big D&P fan. Was Losing It the one with MArtin CLunes? I was watching You are what you eat then Ian Wrights new programme, it was good.


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

you ar ewhat you eat is great. But some of the stuff she suggests you eat is minging. I actually bought some quinoa and it looks like bird seed and tastes of nothing


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Just seen 'The Hoff' on This Morning - 'Get a Life' .....god he's going through such a denial with his boozing.....he's such a LOOOOOSER with a capital 'L'!!! (can you tell I think he's a plonker?!  !) Wonder Boy at work thinks he's a god - says it all really!! talking of Wonder Boy did I tell you guys about the email I got from him when I was in work last week- thanking me for being so professional during the time he was doing my old job...cheeky mother ****** - who does he think I am? lucky he wasn't in work - i'd have had a few words to say to him!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I would of smacked him in the gob


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I would have kicked him where it hurts!   Cheeky monkey!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

and i thought I was grumpy!!!!


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Hi all,

Guess what ...........  yep busy again    Can't wait for my colleague to get back from holiday to take some of this work from me.

Will try to catch up over lunch - that's if I get one

Binty


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

poor binty make sure you get a lunch you deserve one with how hard you work


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

I'm only ever grumpy with tossers who take the pee Sal....so beware - don't ever cross me!!!    

Binty - rest up - you should leave a nice 'Welcome Home' pack for your colleague to get stuck into when they get back!!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Wonder how Flower is??


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

has anyone got a mobile number for her?


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I havent I only have her home email


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

No me either, I gave her mine but not heard from her. Hope she's ok.


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

lets hope she's not having AF from hell


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

yeah lets hope she is out celebrating or just having a day skiving and shopping


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Def!!!

God  -   I've just read on another thread on this site that the consultant who treated me for my endo has left his practice in Essex (which is where we were hoping to have IUI/IVF if need be) I feel totally gutted....I really didn't want to be treated by someone I hadn't already made that 'bond' with. Blinkin typical...don't know what to do now...start looking at other clinics in my neck of the woods or follow him to Harley Street .....though I know it's all hypothetical right now - I like to be able to plan ahead.


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

thats a bit of a pain B3ndy. I know what you mean about the "bond" lucky for me I have been referred back to the cons that treated me when I was having dd. But I wouldnt of liked having to start all over again after all this time and treatment. Maybe you could just do a little research and weigh up your options


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

bye bye girlis have anice night

Flower  I am thinking about you hun

sal xxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Sal - sorry missed you hon - have a good night!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I'm here.....

B3ndy...what a pain in the proverbial   hun.


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Howdy doody

God - daytime TV is boring......i've just text dh about the consultant - think we may need a long chat tonight to see what we should do.

Is DBB still around?

Sarah/Binty - where are you girls - not working too hard i hope.

Well - I've got an exciting afternoon ahead - doing my domestic goddess bit - catching up with some ironing that I didn't give to my ironing lady - t-shirt and jeans galore!!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

sorry girls I am here now....I do hope Flower is OK


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Yes DBB is here but out in the warehouse at the moment. Thank Crunchie!

I wish someone would do my ironing, I'm sick of looking at it!  

Its thundering here and


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

I'm here decided to go out at lunchtime to make sure I got a break.  I was   though as brought a new suit from next just stuffing a sandwich down my throat now  

B3ndy.. what a pain about your cons
Kerry.. its getting very grey in london now but still really humid
Sarah.. how are you?


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Binty - am OK thanks......well done you getting out of the office  

I wish I was at home instead of here i am SO not in the mood for work


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

We had HUGE thunderstorms in Essex last night - lit up the whole sky! bit scarey though!...your boys wouldnt have liked it Sarah!

 at your lunchtime purchase Binty!!  ...make sure you've got dh occupied doing sommit when you get in so he doesn't see the bags!


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Told dh last night that I needed some new suits for work so he's expecting the bags  

Not sure he's expecting how much it all cost  
Jacket £67, Skirt £37, Trousers £37, 2 Blouses £17 each, Total £175.00  

Well best get back to work lunchtime over need to leave bang on 5:30 cause its a home darts match tonight.


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Binty...I'm ok thanks hun. Trying to keep my head down out of DBB's warpath!   £175 isn't bad for your suit, you've got 2 really with trousers and skirt.

B3ndy..I love thunder storms, Max hates them!

Sarah...I can't be arsed either. Want to go home. Going to see my best friend after work so I can see her little boy, Charlie. He's 2 and a half and hilarious. DH is meeting me there as Charlie adores him and climbs all over him cos he's so tall!

BORED NOW!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

OMG I have just had the hour from hell!!!!!!  In the office on my own and EVERYTHING just went wrong!!!!!    

Gonna say BYEEEEE now in case I don't get back on.......


Sarah


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

hon - make sure you dont break anything!!  

Kerry - only an hour left hon - hang in there - I'm just having a quick 'ironing break' and watching some OC


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Sarah...don't get stressed!

B3ndy...don't make me more jealous! I've got loads of programmes on Sky+ I need to catch up with, things I recorded weeks ago!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

oooh - that reminds me - I've still got that Take That documentary from the beginning of the year - AND the Posh and Becks one to watch somewhere!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Oh my god you are behind!

Flower just mailed me...she's ok. Internet is down at work.   got her this morning but she's in work.  Appt was ok. Cons won't do LAP as she could lose an ovary. 2 more months of Clomid then just Met till IVF. The wait list is getting shorter which is good. She'll try and get on tomorrow.


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Oh I am glad she is OK.  

I am GOING now!!!!!

I keep forgetting I have Sky +    keep missing stuff and forgetting to record AND forget to pause if the phone rings  

TTFN


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

You can always rewind it when you get off the phone!

Have a nice night hun


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Glad to hear Flower is ok - did she sound quite happy with how things went?

TTFN Sarah!! and DON'T touch anything til you leave for home!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Hard to judge really, I think she is ok. Probably annoyed about the LAP though.

Going to sign off now hun, have a nice night.

Over and out......

xxxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

you too!! I'd better crack on with my ironing!!   

til tomorrow


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

I'm logging off now still loads to do

Chat tomorrow


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Morning

glad Flower is ok. It is lovely how we all worry anbout each other isnt it 

Thank crunchie it is FRIDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

Eat your own body weight in curry night tonight!! oh and some     

Dont ask me why but I am in a really good mood today lets hope these students leave me alone  and it lasts  

sal xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Morning,

Just waiting for DBB to go out and I'll be able to   all day!

Hope everyone is ok?

xxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

give her a shove from me !!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Me too Sal I am in a good mood!!!! Must be all the BMS!!!!  

My manic afternoon has spilled over into today so will pop back on @ lunch time......love you all lots and lots!!!!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

morning chicks

Wheeeeyyyyyyyyyyyyyeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee Friday time







.....what's everyone up to this weekend?

Someone I work with text me last night asking if I wanted to go with her to see Robbie in Milton Keynes tomorrow night for £60...as much as I'd have loved to I've said no







coz it's 'Mission Impossible' 







big time this weekend and I don't want to be too tired for it!!

Has everyone seen another BFP for a clomid chick - Vikster - and I was rooting round last night and saw Gizmo has had her bubba - a little boy!

S
xx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

B3ndy  You have tipped me over the edge with that Boxer website. I could  take them all home


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

They're gorgeous aren't they - it's made me re-think my plans for a Bulldog - dh has always grown up with boxers and they are so good with children


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Morning lovelies

It's Friday at last  

Hope you all had a great evening.  Around at the mo then off to see our new office.  Can't be bothered to work suffering an almighty hangover this morning   wanted to stay at home in bed all day.  May try to get 40 winks in the filing room


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

B3ndy  Bull dogs have a lot of trouble with thier breathing. Bu t I would recommend a boxer with kids. Hash has been wonderful with dd. When she was a baby he used to lie next to her pram when she was asleep outside then when she woke he would come and get you. I knew if he was outside with her then she would be fine he guards her something rotten and still does. If I shout at her for being naughty he growls at me!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

She really is a stupid  infact thats too nice for her! She's not stopped moaning about our staff all morning, slagging them off and I'm sick of it. Wish I could walk out today!

B3ndy....Oh what a shame, you'd have had such a good time. But your mission is more important!  

Sarah....don't work too hard honey.

Binty...oh dear, how was the darts match? Try and get 10mins and you'll feel better!

Sal....Where are you going for your curry?

I WANT TO GO HOME!

xx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

there is a really nice curry house near me and they do eat as much as you like for £10. There are 30 curries to choose form and loads of starters and salads and even cake and ice cream.  And as I have been good I have told dh to save himself then he can eat his own body weight and get his moneys worth


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

OOOOOhhhhh Kerry - that's not a good start hon.......sounds like that old baggage wouldn't be winning any 'Investors in People' awards any time soon...hang iin there though.....it's nearly the weekend.

Binty - did you win your match? (I take it that's the cause of the hangover?   )

Sarah - morning hon - sorry it's another busy one....catch up soon though!!

Flower - you online yet hon?

Sal - dh says that about the boxers they had growing up as youngsters - it's the first time ever that he can remember that his folks haven't had one - but they're too busy spending his inheritance right now...they've just forked out £11,000 on a round the world trip for seven weeks.  ......   at the curry fest!! yum yum!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Wish we could go on a round the world spendfest!  

Oh god I wish it was 4.30 not 10.30!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

i could go on a round the world curry fest!!!!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

at least I know where i can send Hash when we go on holiday if your dh is so kean on boxers!!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

OMG dh would looooooooooove that ........I'd just have to make sure I 'slobber' protected my leather sofas first!!!!!!!!


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

We had to call it a draw.  There was a bit of trouble with a pikie last night which ended in him having a [email protected]@dy nose.  Was really quiet scared so they guys on the team bought me a few too many drinks to calm me down


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Oh no how horrid. No wonder your hungover then!


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

logging off now as need to leave for the visit to the new building.

Will be back after lunch as they are treating us to lunch and a drink - here's hoping that hair of the dog will help


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

binty


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

leather sofas are ok the slobber just runs off. Mine is fabric and I am always scrubbing it mums is leather though so she is ok. It is when he shakes his head and it goes upthe tv and all over the windows you have to worry

binty  try not to get ratted at dinner. It is so hard working after a lunch time sherbert!!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

ooohhh Binty - it wasn't you that gave him the bloody nose was it?!!   .....we've got one of the country's biggest traveller sites in the town next to us...they're forever causing    in some of the local pubs!

  at the slobber fest Sal!!! what a picture that paints!

God - so much for the quiet day (tiler just finishing off) I've offered to go round and do my mum's cleaning for her this afternoon!!!.....SUCKER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

You can come and do mine for me too if you like!   You'll get a ncie cuppa and a jammie dodgem!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

and you can help remove some of my slobber when you have finished Kerrys I am not that far away from her. and I have choccie biscuits!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I have cakes.......


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

now now chicks......does anyone have 'Happy Faces'  I'll even scrub round the loo bowl for a happy face!!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Happy Faces?? what are they


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

you've never lived then Sal....they're made by Jacobs and have a smiley face set into the biscuit with jam.....they're scrummy.....i'll do just the loo seat for a JCB


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I am sooo bored it must be nearly time to go by now


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

You've not got long now, I've got 4.75hours!   Going to M&S at lunch to get lunch. Sack it.


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

just makw sure you pick something healthy but nice. M and s are quite good for healthy stuff


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Hiya Peeps - have you missed me  

Been a busy bee this morning    

Binty - Oh dear I hate fighting......   what are your new offices like?

Sal / Kerry / B3ndy - if we are talking biscuits then MY FAVE are choccie hob nobs  

In fact I am starving must go and get a sandwich!

Catch you later.XXXXX


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

oooo choccie hob nobs for me to. I could rip your arm off for one right now


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Mmmm Sal with a nice cuppa  
discovered the twins like tea....after I caught them drinking my cup this morning   naughty things.

Sal - I will say BYEEEE to you as I am nipping out of the office in a abit and no doubt you will have gone before I get back....have a yummy curry!!!!(and a fab weekend)


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

and you chuck enjoy whatever you have planned. And so yes I will love my curry


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Anyone ever had Tim Tams? Their Australian...like Penguin biscuits. You bite opposite corners off then dunk in your tea and suck it up thru the biscuit then have to put the whole thing in your mouth before is crumbles! They are fantastic!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

not much really....gotta chop some wood for the wood burner   getting ready for winter....then chilling really...saving money for our hols so no going out


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I would love a real fire. We could have one but it would mean a little alteration though. One day I will persuade dh to do it. I only ever use our fire for the dog at the minute when he wants to toast his belly


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

no M&S sarnies, or choc hob nobs for me  - we've got an open fire in our living room and it's a god send in Winter.

It's a nice quiet one for us this weekend - my bro and SiL and neice are down ...so will be quite  ...am going to keep neice occupied so they can have a rest.

Oh well best go get my marigolds out and get going!!  

have a top weekend peeps if I don't get on before you go!

lol

S
xx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

And you B3ndy hope your bro and sil are ok. Look after yourself chick and dont go to mad with the cleaning


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

See's ya Monday!

S
xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Only got an egg sarnie and some crispies, and a smoothie! Not sure I cna eat it all though!

 B3ndy...hope Bro & Sil are ok.


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Just me again   

Oh well....I'll play some games to occupy myself. Have loads of work to do but can't be arsed! Plus the tiler is banging on teh other side of my office wall, its so noisy!


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

looks like I've missed you all

Anyway office looks nice but not looking forward to the journey.  Only had 1 glass of vino and feel much better for it


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Glad you feel better hun. Bet it will be a long journey won't it?


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

KerryB said:


> Anyone ever had Tim Tams? Their Australian...like Penguin biscuits. You bite opposite corners off then dunk in your tea and suck it up thru the biscuit then have to put the whole thing in your mouth before is crumbles! They are fantastic!


oooo Kerry...I lurve Tim Tams !!! My stepdad (an Aussie) introduced them to me when I lived in Oz...sooooo much yummier than Penguins !!!

Well, we're back from our hols...got home at 2.30 yesterday morning...our mates a black cabbie so he picked us up from airport which was good ! 
Had a fab time...was beautiful weather whole time...blue skies and about 31 degrees average every day   Got a great tan although it won't last now I'm home !! Put my Italian into practise...Gareth got me to do all the talking...only problem being that they assume I'm actually Italian so start chatting 19 to the dozen & I can't understand everything !!  Lots of good food and wine...just what the doctor ordered ! Taken loads of pics so will try to download some into my picture gallery. Back to normality now...tonnes of washing and back to work Monday... 

Got our follow up appt on Wednesday to discuss when we have our next FET. Gareth says we've enough for the FET and another private fresh cycle if need too...

Anyway, hope you're all ok...missed you all...have been going cold turkey these last couple of weeks 

Loads to catch up on....
Take care
Natasha


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Morning Chicks


Well a little good news from me. I got my Sign langauge exam results today and I passed!!! Cant belive it. But I am glad that I know now the wait has been horrid.

How are we all today? Did we have a good weekend? Anything interesting happen

Sal xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Morning All...nothing interesting really my end    just fed up its monday again!!!!!

Well done you Sal   clever thing

Minxy - welcome back hun...glad you had a good hols  

be back laterXXXX


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

mine was pretty boring too. Lots of houseowrk and a quick trip to Gapo. My mate works there and gave me a 30% discount voucher and it would be been rude not to use it. Oh and I bought a couple of xmas presents(organised or what!!)


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

very!!!!!  I don't even think about Christmas until December!!!!!    But I suppose you have DD going on about the pressies she wants....at least she has a horses head already


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Morning lovelies,

Minxy....Gosh it feels like you've been gone for ages! Glad you had a nice time Hun, you certainly needed the break. Hope your appt goes well.  Congrats on your moderator status too!  

Sal.....  on your results Hun, thats brill! Your a clever girl! God your organised, I can't think about Xmas, like Sarah, till December!

Sarah...how are you sweetie? How are you boys doing?

Flower...hope you get back on here soon Missy, bloody PC!

B3ndy....so what will you be up to this week then Hun? Nice weekend?

I still feel poo, only now its a horrid hacking cough. Been bad all weekend but especially yesterday. Went for a massage last night at my friends so hoping that will loosen it up. Weekend was pretty quiet really. Went to a supplier yesterday we use at work for a coffee table and a few other bits and pieces. Had IL's over in the afternoon, then I disappeared for my massage.   with my sister as her boyf has only gone and bought a bloody puppy. They already have a springer spaniel,a nd live in a tiny house, I think they are mental. They'd just better not expect my mum & dad to look after it all the bloody time! 

Anyway, DBB out for now but I have quite a lot to do - internet shopping for DH's birthday mainly   No really, lots of work so will pop on when I can.

K
xxxxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

B3ndy  how was your bro and sil? I hope it went ok and wasnt to awkward.

It is freshers week and dont I know it. I HATE STUDENTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Kerry - hope you feel better soon hun  ....hey I did not notice Minxy was a mod  ^beware^    

well done minxy!!

Sal -    @ freshers week.....god I wish that was me.....drinking vodka and not a care in the world   I loved being a student....my neice went off yesterday....only to Cheltenham but she is staying in halls.

BTW the boys are fine....won't be long till the photo comp!!!!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I cant wait to see the piccie. I really should put one of me and slobber chops on but I just keep forgetting.

I cant weait for all the students to run out of money and stay out of asda. Everywhere round here is hammered with them!!!


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Morning,

Sal.. you are def the most organised I normally run around on christmas eve to get pressies  
Kerry.. sorry your not feeling to great hope it passes soon  
Minxy.. glad to hear you had a nice holiday - seems like you've been away for ages  
Sarah.. have the boys bought you any more pressies   
B3ndy.. how was your weekend hope it wasn't too upsetting
Flower.. we miss you

Had great weekend saw friends on Saturday played swingball for the first time since I was a kid, got very competative as dh hates loosing at anything  

Best get some more work done back in a bit.

Binty


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I lived at home when DH and I were at uni, boring us!  

Binty...I love swingball! Might have to get one of those not played for years!

I'm exhausted from coughing so much!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Poor chicken. Have you tried Olbas oil. It works a treat for dd she has bronchil scaring after pneumonia (sp) and I rub it on her chest it works a treat


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

No hun I haven't, might get DH to get me some today. Its all crackly you know, sounds awful!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

you should get some. and before you go to bed put some drops in boiling water ina bowl and sit with your heasd over it and the towel round it. Inhale the vapours then get into bed. It does help my mum swear by it too and she had tb


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

poor kerry   you really should stay off those woodbines   (sorry ... )

Binty - Hey hun!!!!  Had a dead mouse Friday evening and a bird yesterday from the kittens   they must really love their mummy  

I keep getting into trouble with bow as I spoil him with treats when cooking and now he keeps getting on the side and begging....dh saw him and told me off


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Blood test in the morning to find out if I have ov'd this month after the weight loss. If I have it will be the first time ever unmedicated.


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Sarah.. my boy cat (Biggles) does that - cooked roast chicken yesterday and he won't stop meowing when I was carving even started trying to scratch the back of my legs   so gave in and let him have some and then when we were sitting down eating he only got up on the kitchen top and tried to pull the cover off the plate to get some more 
Sal.. good luck tomorrow


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

if it makes you feel any better. Hash my dog just sits and drools when food is about!!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

They're so cheeky aren't they! Max just sits with this "I'm starving please feed me" look on his face!

Think I'm going to try and go early, got a few quotes to type after lunch then might go.


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

you do that and tuck yourself up in bed when you get home


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

have a hot ribena kerry   take it easy 

binty   they are funny aren't they naughty little beggars


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

yep into bed with a hot toddy and max!!!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I am out of here ladies.

Kerry  Take it easy chick and rest up. hope you feel better soon

B3ndy  I have missed you hope your ok

Binty  Dont work to hard missy!!!

Sarah  Give them little imps a squeeze from me. Mummy's little boys

I will be late on tomorrow after the nurse. So catch you all later

Sal xxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Bye Sal hope your BT goes OK...I have one in the morning too


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Hi workaholic here   got to log off now as loads to do for a 4pm meeting.

Won't be on tomorrow as going to college - bit nervous to say the least

Will try to chat more on Wednesday


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Bye Binty.....'talk' wednesday hun...GL for tomorrow  

 think its just little old me here now  

B3ndy - WHERE ARE YOU


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I am here, just trying to get finished off so I can go home. My cheeks feel so hot!

Binty...GL tomorrow hun, you'll be fine


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

awww kerry thought you had gone home....get some rest hun and take the day off tomorrow.....


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I would if I could afford to, that why I want to go early today. I lost 2 days pay when I was off the other week! So if I go early at least I'll get some extra rest.

Going to log off I think. Have a nice night honey.

xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hiya girls!!  phew, its been horrible not talking to you!    I've got on dh's
laptop so still can't get on line during the day.  typical NHS, it takes forever
to get anything fixed!

How are you all?  I'm just on my way out so no time to read through all the
posts I've missed. Is there anything I need to know?  Kerry, any news on dh job? 
What about everyone else?  

Thanks for the mail Sal, dh is settling into his new job thank goodness.  He
seems a bit more content with it all now, its just these few months I think
whilst he is training.

As for the gynae appointment last Weds.   He basically said that he is reluctant
to do another lap as I've had so much surgery already and have lots of scar
tissue that adding to this could make things worse when ttc    He said there is a
chance I'd have to lose my ovary.  He said the cyst has only grown a tiny bit
and still small and he isn't concerned about it.  I just hope he is right as I
don't want to end up with a huge one again and end up with major surgery.   so
I'm to finish my last 2 months of Clomid (currently taking 1st lot now - AF got
me last Thursday).  I'm going to get back on the Metformin again as of tonight
and I can carry on with this after Clomid has finished as he said it could still
make me ov.  He said there is absolutely no reason why I can't get pregnant -
sperm fine, tubes open and ovulating.  I told him I doubt very much it will work
now but am willing to do the final 2 months.   He commended me on my weight loss
and said its very hard to do with my condition and to keep up the good work. 
The good news is that the IVF WL has come down "dramatically".   This is a kick
up the backside to me to get losing weight as they won't accept me at the
moment, he said to me they are very firm about it too.    Me and dh had a really
good heart to heart, we're gonna continue ttc for these last 2 months and then
just stop trying until IVF and try to live a "normal" life for a while.    Dh
said that although he wants a baby more than anything if it has to be just the
two of us then that's ok by him.  

Will hopefully be back with you soon, miss you xxxxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Flower...I now you won't be on now but wanted to say hi. Sounds like your appt went well, and its great news aboutt he WL, I'd better get my   in gear!! Glad to her DH is settling in well, I'm sure it will all be fine once he has finished his training and he is where he should be. 

Morning girls...how is everyone? I'm still coughing but feel a little better  

xxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Glad your feeling better Kerry you take it easy missy

My arm is killing me and I have loads to do. I have to go early as Hash has cut his paw open and I have to take him to the vets. I have left him with my Mum with one of dd's socks on. He looks a right loon

Hope the rest of you are ok I will catch up in a bit

Sal xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi 

Sal - poor hash I hope he is OK  

Flower - good to hear from you....have missed you   glad your appointment went OK....how dramatically has the waiting list dropped ?

Kerry - How you feeling today?

B3ndy - you around?

I hope Binty is OK at college  

I have just had a BT for IVF referal and also saw my GP and she prescribed me some cream for my acne!!!! YES it is that bad   feel 13 not 31!!!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Aw Sal, poor Hash. How did he do that? What's happened to your arm??

Sarah...you poor thing. I hope the cream does the trick for you.

Feeling a bit better, just can't stop coughing. Its like a bark! Talking of which, my sister got her new puppy last nigt and she's beautiful. Blue, she's a black labrador 11 weeks!

xx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Oooooo Puppies

My arm is sore after my bt. but fingers crossed the results will be good so it will be worth it.

Hash has a terrible habit of back heeling when he does his business. So thats the only way I think he could of done it. Some unthoughful [email protected] has probably broken glass somewhere and it is that that has done it


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Sorry, being   about your arm! Sorry BT hurt. Poor Hash, hope he's ok.

DBB out for now, gone to have a mole removed! Hope they mess it up!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

you could with them removing her head!!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Damn it, she's ok!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

i am so bored and want to go home and II have to stay late today and work all day tomorrow. Life sucks!!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

aww sal AND its only TUESDAY   wish I was a lady of leisure   and spending time with  and in the garden.  

I am so starving I am eating my afternoon snack of sunflower seeds


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Just read a post from jocole69 and she is having bleeds in the first few weeks. i hope she is ok.


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

me too bless her where did she post that?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

YOOOOOO-HOOOOO!!  

they haven't been over to fix pc but i just tried google and it let me in!   not sure what thats all about, i might not be around for long as it could throw me out again!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

pregnancy chit chat. I have just pm'd her


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Flower posted at the same time. So good to have you back!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

thanks you, if I go off again its slung me out 

hope Jo is ok


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I hate it when one of "us" starts getting symptoms like that. I felt the same when it was Sarah. You know whats might be happenong but dont want to actually say it


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Aw hope Jo is ok. No word from Bev yet, might text her and see how baby Alex is doing.

DBB back.....Flower glad your ok sweets.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

i know poor thing, sending lots of positive vibes her way 

I'm probably gonna limit my access on FF to lunchtimes girls.  I know its probably clomid paranoia  but when my interenet access went down on Weds at first i thought they'd realised what i was upto and i was gonna be in trouble, it was on my mind all weekend.  Now its back up I don't wanna have those feelings again


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Aw flower, don't be paranoid about it, we can't get by without you!   Maybe see how it goes and come back properly next week.


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

flower  I thought that but the uni doesnt really police the internetusage. Are you on the uni or hospital server??


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

thanks Kerry, maybe i wont feel so scared once they come and fix it properly etc, it might just be paranoia like i say as i'm just taking the pills now, this is usually my worst time 

Sal, i'm on the NHS server.  i tried to email you last week from here but forgot the "ac" bit of your addy  

kerry, you snotty hun? me too, started with a cold/sore throat yesterday. horrible this time of year  

is B3ndy away? i've lost track of whats happening with everyone.   any news on dh's jobs etc?  

xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Just in case i can't get in again, whilst I think on, I'm off work Mon-Weds next week so dont worry if you dont hear from me! xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

gonna get off for a bit girls, will try and get on in a bit before i go xxxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Oh poo...I have missed Flower   good to have her back isn't it  

Where is B3ndy has she gone away this week?  

Poor Jocole hope she is OK   I remember you PMing me Sal I already knew it was all over just a gut feeling


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

we will just try and stay positive. I remember talking to Flower about you when you were going through it all. I sort of knew but didnt want to scare you or make you feel worse. does that make sense?? Sometimes a little knowledge is a bad thing

right on a lighter note only 1/2 an hour for me then swimming lessons with dd. I quite look forward to her swimming as she is pretty good at it(better than ballet!!) she is built for swimming not dancing she is sooooo tall. and mum reports that the dog has stopped trying to eat his dodgy foot and is leaving the sock alone. he will end up with a bucket on his head I can see it coming. then dh will have to walk him!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Sarah

I'm going soon girls, thank goodness xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Sorry been busy girls.

DBB actually in a good mood today and being really nice! Maybe I should pretend to like her and get some extra benefits?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

good idea Kerry!

have we voted in the photo comp yet?  i cant seem to be able to get into the animal piccies, only last months funny face


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

my [email protected]@dy internet connection been playing up   B3ndy just text me her DH is off work so they have been finishing the bathroom and she will be back on tomorrow   she says to say HELLO!!!!!!


Flower - can't vote yet think its next week!!!!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Ah was wondering where she was!

I was wondering about the photo comp! We'll all vote for you hun!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

thanks...  its a funny photo    

gonna say BYE now as have a few things to do have to go on time as I have acupuncture


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Have a nice night hun, and enjoy your accu session


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Hiya Girls   Not in the office much this morning so will try and pop on later  

Binty - how did yesterday go  

Sal/ Flower - hope you guys are OK  

Kerry - are you feeling better hun?

B3ndy - hope you are back today! Have missed you.

Had acupuncture last night loads of needles in abs / tummy area.....none really hurt....having a shower today looked down at tummy and SCREAMED!!!!    I have the worlds biggest, ugliest bruise.....its gross!!!!

Feel great today though!  
getting excited for our appointment next thursday  
Sarah


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Morning

For once I have to do some work today so I might not be around much. I will try and pop on but all depends on just how thick these students really are!!!!

Take it easy ladies

Sal xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Morning girls
sounds like were a busy bunch today!

Sarah - who is your appt with hun?  i'm gonna look into acupuncture once we get our money a bit straighter

 B3ndy (hope the bathroom is going smoothly), Kerry, Binty, Sal xxxx

back in a bit


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Morning (cough cough!)

Hope your all ok. Still not feeling great! Wish I could go home but cna't afford to!

Sarah...hope your bruise goes quickly hun.

Flower...hope you ok hun. Got your PC sorted yet?

Sal...don't work too hard hun, your brain might go into shock!   

B3ndy....hope your ok sweetie.

xxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

skiving already!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Just popped on to say morning. Will try to catch up with the posts and do personals.  Be back in a bit

Binty


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Sal...that didn't take long!


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Kerry.. sorry yout still feeling poorly  
Sal.. how's hash's paw - did you manage to get to the vet  
Sarah.. I really don't know how you can have accu I'm so   of needles
Flower.. glad you've managed to get back on
B3ndy.. how's the bathroom looking  

College was ok apart from it took me nearly 4 hours to get there as big accident on M25 ended up being 1 hour late   - at least I don't have to do the journey every week next ones 4th January.

Binty


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

[email protected]@dy M25! Hope it went well once you got there? Good job you don't have to go every week!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

morning chicks

boy - I've missed you guys - not least of all because you guys won't have a never ending list for me to deal with each day!! - thank GOD dh has gone back to work!!  
Been having a bit of a bathroom nightmare - tiler finished on Fri.....BUT we noticed Fri night that one of the walls of the shower is not straight and he'd just tiled over it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! got one of the builders round y'day (NOT the messy one thank goodness!) and he recommended taking the tiles off and having the wall done again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! arrrrrrrrrrrrhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!! Not a happy bunny - but hey life could be worse!

Sarah - ouch at the bruise - I had a similar thing when my therapist did a point near my tummy button once...I even heard a 'pop' noise as she put the needle in there!! 

Sal..







on passing your exam - are you going to do more in sign language now? Any more shopping lately?

Flower







- glad to see you're back hon. Your appt with the consultant seems to have gone ok'ish - are you disappointed he didn't want to do more about the cyst? Did you ask about injectibles?

Binty -  at being stuck on the M25 - God that road is a nightmare - forever hearing about accidents on that stupid road.

Sooooooo - what about this freak weather front due to hit us tomorrow - off the back of Hurricane Gordon - sounds v.wierd.

S
xx
Flower -


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Sorry Kerry hon - didn't mean to miss you out   - how you feeling now - still got that nasty cough? have you got antibiotics for it yet? and is it this week dh finds out about his job - or next? hope you're ok hon!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

hiy ab3ndy so glad to have you back!! And yes I went shopping last night and bought a tickled pink t-shirt and a jumper now it is getting colder. How is you??

binty  thank you so much for asking about Hash. he seems to be ok but no walks allowed for him just yet until his paw heals properly. but he is milking it though and dd is only to happy to oblige!!

Kerry  yep it didnt take long and I have now decided that students cant read either!!!

Is it home time yet


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Are you sure these students don't need to go and see an opthamologist rather than studying to be one!!  

(forgot to ask about Hash - was it a bad cut? poor thing - but like you say sounds like your dd is spoiling him rotten through his recovery!!)


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

He cut the side of his pad and the skin was flapping!!!! It looked really sore sao we put one of dd's socks on it to stop him licking it. He growled like mad at me but he is ok with dd she can do anything to him. It seems to be mending now and he is enjoying all the attention and dd in her nurses outfit looking after him. She wants to be a vet anyway!!

and these students are really heading for a smack in the gob


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

at dd in her nurses uniform - she's getting started early then!

Flower - I've replied to your post about fsh/lh levels hon

was reading up on IVF treatment in the USA last night - just looking at all my options - specially considering these







proposals being considered by **** about single embryo transfer.
Any how - it made for some interesting reading on endo - i'll email you the link Flower - and on clomid which i'll email to you all.


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

If you see me on the news tonight it will be for mass murder of STUDENTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

There'll be plenty of this







going on in the North West today then?


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

i cant believe how rude they can be. I  only deal with Post grads who as they are older are really polite and normal. but the bl'*dy undergrads keep coming in and they are really snotty!!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

right i'm offski for a couple of hours now girls - got my aqua aerobics class









see's ya laters

S
xx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

far to energetic for me!!

Flower and Kerry you remember Kelly dont you. she has just gone through her IVF and she is in the 2ww wait now. I have just pm'd her and told her she must keep us oldies upto date.

I am off for lunch shortly. i will have to choose something healthy but I am so cold I just want loads of stodge


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi B3ndy...glad your OK honey. What a pain about the shower wall, [email protected]@dy tradesmens! Hope it gets sorted soon. I'm OK, still coughing like a trooper! DBB even feels sorry for me!   Thanks fro the email, thats not good news is it! DH has his assessment this Friday and they will all know next Friday hopefully. He's quite confident that he will be staying, but not getting too cocky yet! Thanks for thinking of him  

Sal....if you kill them all you might end up in Styal Prison which is just at the back of my work! I can throw you Snickers over the wall!   Glad Hash is OK. I got home yesterday and Max had been sick in 15 different area's of the lounge! My carpet is ruined! I didn't speak to him all night and he didn't get any tea!

Re Kelly.....oh I hope it works for her this time bless her.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Thanks for sending me the info B3ndy, I'll deffo have a look at that.  thats a pain about the bathroom!    we had a big job done on ours last year, tanks moved upstairs etc, it was very traumatic!   I am disappointed about the cyst not coming out, its mixed feelings, I know why he isnt doing it but it doesnt make it easy for me.  Dh said he wishes I could just have a baby and then I get everything cut out of me, I can't wait to have it all whipped out.

Sal, awww poor Hash, bless him  

Kerry, sorry you are suffering so much with this cold, do you not get paid for being off sick?  

Kelly           How wonderful would it be if it worked for her

Binty - M25 hell   Not good at all

Sarah - you working hard missy


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Aww Kerry what had he eaten?? Is he ok now? Hash always goes in the garden to puke lucky for me I cant stomach sick or poo he is dh's dog when needs arise


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Awww poor max, and poor carpet.  had he eaten something? bless im.

me and dh really really want a dog, i've wanted one for years, I'm a real doggy lover but concerned that we'd be out of the house all day.  how do you two manage with that?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Sal, what you doing, starting your clomid after hols and doing IUI then?


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

flower I send Hash to my mums when I go to work. and yes if my bloods show I havent ov'd by myself then I will start the clomid in Novermeber then the Iui after xmas. me thinks get my holiday out the way first then down to some serious [email protected]*ing


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

sounds good to me!! x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Flower...don't get paid for being off sick, Lost 2 days already for the other week, can't afford anymore! Luckily with Max DH is home alot, or if he is working he doesn't leave till after 9 and is generally back for 3ish. He's used to it now as we got him when he was 8 weeks. My mum or MIL pop in if we need them too. Our animal behaviourist told us that dogs don't distinguish time, you could have been gone for 20 mins or 8 hours and they wouldn't know the difference! Don't forget all they do is eat, sleep and poop!  

Sal...he'd only had a tiny bit of breakfast. He was catching and eating Daddy Longlegs the night before! He's ok now though. And DH was nicer to him last night, I just kept looking away! I know he can't help it but he always seems to do something to the lounge carpet, and my rug is ruined!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

yuk! daddylonglegs   Awww poor Max.  thats interesting about the behavourist.

just read about this reading that Jocole etc have had, she sounds amazing


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Ooh where is it I'll have a read.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

have a look at jocole's anyone wanna be my cycle buddy post on here hun

gawd that stuff B3ndy sent is depressing isnt it


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

back from lunch for more annoyance from students oh what joy and I have to work until 4pm!!!!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

I am back !  Don't know how long for thou  

Flower - my appointment is a bristol centre for reproduction!!!!!! DH has his SA on MOnday then we both have an appointment Thursday!!!!

B3ndy - good to see you back!  

Hello everyone else - catch you all in abit!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Hash doesnt eat daddylong legs he prefers bees and spiders!!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Yeah spiders he loves, and flies! He's proper   !!

Sarah....  hun

Flower..that medium sounds interesting!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

i have always been really apprehensive about going to a medium because of my bro. I am always scared of disturbing him and after all this time i wouldnt want to. Do you know what i mean??


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

can totally understand where you are coming from Sal x

Oooh Sarah, best of luck for appt!  

I hate spiders, we always get them in the house in September for some strange reason, really big ones, had a few this week already 

my friend who was due her baby a few days ago (she was the one who was ahead of Bev!) hasn't emailed me today, she usually does from home at lunchtime to say she is still there and for a chat.  ooooh exciting, bet she's gone in!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Sal...thats understandable hun. I'd worry about it too, and would be scared if any grandparents etc tried to contact me, although I'd love to hear from them it would be  

Flower...September is spider season hun, we get lots too some huge one's in my utility area! Max loves it   It also meas your house is nice and dry as they don't like damp environments!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

really, thats good to know!  i have a dry house


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

our house is dry too and luckily Hash is always hungry


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

we have loads of spiders too and daddy long legs 'the boys' eat them!!!! Gross!!!

I am soooo busy today I just want to have time on FF ITS NOT FAIR!!!!!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

you should come and work in education. I have sat here all day mooching about. the only down side is the air con is on so high I am freezing


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

see ya girls, i'm leaving early to nip to asda before weigh in.  speak tomorrow xxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

All this talk of spiders!! yuk - hate them - there are two BIG mothers in our bedroom at the mo - I just shut my eyes and get dh to catch them and throw them outside ...but the other night he scooped one and it got away, and then last night I was sat watching 'holiday reps (very ) on Channel 5 and the cheeky beggar crawled across the duvet!!!!!!!!! 

Flower - I agree with you on that info - I came off the site last night practically in tears...said to dh - right that's def IVF for us then...he's a little less emotional than me and tried to talk round it - but they say on there that anyone with endo is practically set for IVF - I've never heard that before - but maybe they treat women with endo differently in the US......see ya tomorrow!!

Kerry -







at the rug and carpet - poor Max - I bet he'll shower you in licks and kisses tonight! Good luck for dh on Friday!!

Sarah - sounds like what you need is a month off work hon....working too hard!! 

Sal - anymore cheeky students come your way or have you[img http://www.smileypad.com/v224/Angry/Hammer.gif[/img] them all away?

I've PM'd Rosie P for that medium's contact details which she's just sent me if anyone's interested (incl cost etc) I've only had one reading - recently - by letter - but this woman sounds very accurate.


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

bye flower good luck for tonight. I am logging off too now. Gonna finish up then get out of here and defrost

have a lovely evening chicks catch you all tomorrow


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I hate  and I'm roasting here! My body thermostat must be broken!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Sal - happy defrosting

S
xx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

not sure if anyone's still about? 

but I'm off now to go and chip grout off our 'removed' bathroom tiles.....woman's work and all that!!









And I've got my barnet fest to look forward to tomorrow - 









so 'speak' tomorrow chicks.

S
xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

I am here just popped on to say BYE....have a good evening everyone!

B3ndy - you need a Bowie to eat your spiders!!!  Horrible things!!!!  

TTFN

Sarah


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I'm logging off too..

B3ndy...you live an exciting life!    

Sarah...have a nice night, hope your bruise has gone down!

xxx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

new home this way 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=68556.new#new


----------

